# Generic Oxycontin in Canada (APO, etc.)



## WMCWMC

Iv been told recently that a bunch of new generics like APO are now available in Canada and are similar to the old formulation CDN 80's that you can crush and snort or swallow to eliminate the time release, as opposed to the OxyNeo formulation that make it impossible to beat the extended release.

I'm just wondering if this is true or not, I called a couple pharmacies and they seemed to think the new generic formulations are going to be the same as the OxyNeos; impossible to beat the time release.

Anyone have any information or come across any generic Oxys yet in Canada? If this is true I would like to switch my prescription from the Neos to the old formulation because the Neos make me sick in the morning, they are extremely hard on my stomach.

Thanks!


----------



## pbuilder

I've heard this too, I actually kept forgetting to google it, thanks for reminding me.

I think they are doing this because of all the out-cry from the general chronic pain patient community, as it really is true that the new OP/oxy neos are LITERALLY about a third as effective (if even that) as the pre-OP oxycontins.  10mgs of an old oxy 80 got me decently high, and I could dose another 10mgs every 4 hours and make it last like 2 days, always feeling a nice high all day long.

Yet, when I tried one of the new 80's, I cut it in half (still basically as opiate naive as I was when I was using 10mg doses of a few old oxy 80s I got my hands on), popped 40MGS of it orally, and felt dick all.  So then a few hours later I popped the other half, and finally got a mediocre high.  I would choose two fucking percocet 5mgs over an 80mg of this "abuse proof" fucking garbage.  (more like fucking broken-fuckhead "I don't fucking work properly"-proof)  Oh wait, that is actually exactly what they are, without the -proof at the end.

I feel so bad for all the pain patients who suddenly needed 3x their dose to get the same pain relieve because of how shit the OP's are, but obviously weren't gonna get a dose increase like that from a doc, so they got fucked completely and basically had their dose suddenly reduced by 66% and are told that these are the exact same amount as your old pills.  Yea, and I'm jesus christ himself.  Then these people who have basically been gold mines for the pharma companies have to go through some nasty withdrawals to adjust to their new, essentially much lower dose that doesn't fucking work well for their pain anymore. This formula is so fucking disgusting people are shitting out the pills whole, its like they made them out of plastic.  I bet you a ton of the oxy never gets released.

Anyways, I've heard generic oxycodone will be hitting canada soon as well.

ps. sorry about the rant.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

As this thread is regional, I'm going to move it.

OD------>NASADD


----------



## bfisher

yes the generic oxycontins are back in up to 80mg tabs. theyre slightly larger than the old ones and neo's and have a different print. theres 5 dif companies making them but ive only seen the apo's. they can be snorted or used just like the old ones, theyre great. btw im in toronto


----------



## brutus

^ Any links to support that statement?


----------



## bfisher

wiggi said:


> ^ Any links to support that statement?



is the fact that i had 3 of them last night enough ?     Also saw a few last week. Theyre the same color, but a TAD bigger and have APO printed in 1 side, with "OCD" or something like that, 3 letters ontop with "80" below it.

the wax comes off just like the old ones and they crush the same, produce the exact same effects when snorted, takin orally... and ive been told they can be iv'd just the same (i personally cant say so cus i havent done it) but theyre here.. as soon as 3weeks ago. Ive only seen APO brand but ive been told theres up to 5 different brands making them... will take a pic/upload tomorrow.


----------



## HighonLife

i wonder if this is only happening in canada or if some new generics are makin an appearance everywhere


----------



## RecklessWOT

That would be fucking awesome.  I can't even tell you how happy that would make me


----------



## brutus

HighonLife said:


> i wonder if this is only happening in canada or if some new generics are makin an appearance everywhere



Didn't the FDA make some kind of new law saying that all ER opiates had to have the appropriate anti abuse mechanism in them?


----------



## RecklessWOT

Yeah, but that mechanism is completely inappropriate


----------



## brutus

^ That's what I was saying. If the FDA made Purdue change the mechanism to make it more abuse proof, why would they allow generics to get by easy?


----------



## bfisher

wiggi said:


> ^ That's what I was saying. If the FDA made Purdue change the mechanism to make it more abuse proof, why would they allow generics to get by easy?


purdue has sold the rights to apo and a few other companies, the generics ARE on the street because im seeing them... and have been seeing them for the last 3+weeks. (in toronto) theyre just as recreational as the original purdue oc's


----------



## luckyshot04

I can say I did just google this topic....If the US drug czar is telling the border patrol to watch out for generics, then you better believe they're going to hit Canada and they are probably already here...Jeez, I couldn't tell you how bad this makes me drool...Fuck, a crushable, old-school oxy...I will refuse to believe it until I see it, but being in KY, I got a good feeling I'll see it...maybe...hopefully!

Ahh, if only our government would be this lax   Well done Canadian's!


----------



## HighonLife

^^wait so your sayin these generics are in the US n getting smuggled into canada?


cuz that first post made it sound like they're coming out in canada n we'll be lucky if they get smuggled to the US, that is if they arent being scripted here


----------



## luckyshot04

^Canada to US, sorry if there was any confusion there!


----------



## Supeudol

I've had the new APO generic Oxycontin 80's here in Canada, and they are fucking awesome. Just like the old CDN formula we used to have. And, honestly, out of all the generic companies in Canada, APOTex us the best.
They are same colour as the old CDN 80's, slightly bigger in size perhaps. I took a few pictures off my iPhone 5, but i'm not sure if you can still upload pics or not? Anyway, they say APO on one side, and on the otherside they say "OCD". APO was the first company to jump on the wagon for the generics. The other companies do not have their generics out quite yet, as they are a little scared about the "abuse tactic" bullshit.

Because are OxyNEOs are horseshit, just like your U.S OPs.   But the new Oxycontin APO 80 generics are awesome, perhaps even stronger than the brand name. I have found APO to have some of the best products bar none, better than brand name on some things.

I can upload the picture I took of the APO OC 80mg, but I forget how to on here. Do I have to upload to imageshack?


----------



## lightforce

Great news, just hope they aren't going for the same price as they were before. When the Neo's hit the streets the original OC's were going for insane amounts. Its been a while since I've had one of these. An 80 would last me like 3 days.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Supeudol said:


> I can upload the picture I took of the APO OC 80mg, but I forget how to on here. Do I have to upload to imageshack?


You can upload an image that's fine, but yes you would have to use a 3rd party hosting sight like imageshack or photobucket


----------



## luckyshot04

I talked to my guy yesterday about the different generics that are up in Canada.  He has connections all across the northern part of the US and the East coast as well.  He's going to look into this, he knew they were coming out.  The only problem was is the tight security at the US/Canada border.  He knows of other people that have been successful at smuggling and others that have failed miserably.  Basically, he said if he could get up with the right people, he can get them here.  But it will take time.  Thanks again Canada, you may make my day here in a few months!  I can't wait.

If I can't get them brought down to this part of the country, I've got people in Detroit that would happily let me go visit Canada with them for a nice road trip.  If my first idea don't work out, I'd say I'll be going to Canada in the near future.  But since I just found some old-school Opana's that will be around for a little bit, I'll use them up and then work on the generic OC's.  I'm glad you Canadians are getting to enjoy the old Oxy buzz.  I loved those damn things.  There was no better ritual than taking a hose clamp, removing the coating, and shaving up a whole 80 to get my day goiing.  I know the US won't follow suit in this endeavor.  My only hope is after these Opana's are gone, I can get my hands on the IR Opana's or get the generic OC's from Canada.  Either way, my drug connections have went from doing well to fantastic in the last couple of days.  Luck like this won't last forever, but I'm enjoying it while it lasts.


----------



## luckyshot04

lightforce said:


> Great news, just hope they aren't going for the same price as they were before. When the Neo's hit the streets the original OC's were going for insane amounts. Its been a while since I've had one of these. An 80 would last me like 3 days.



I would assume that the price would be the same in your area.  I know when the original OC came out, the prices were alright.  Then, when everyone caught on, it got expensive.  They called it hillbilly heroin, but there were not many hillbilly's who could afford to do this drug.  If an 80 could last you three days, I applaud you sir for that effort and willpower.

I still wish I knew about oxymorphone when the OC's were around because I could've gotten them cheaper and they are at least twice the strength.  But I would still love to get that taste in the back of my throat one time.


----------



## HighonLife

luckyshot04 said:


> I talked to my guy yesterday about the different generics that are up in Canada.  He has connections all across the northern part of the US and the East coast as well.  He's going to look into this, he knew they were coming out.  The only problem was is the tight security at the US/Canada border.  He knows of other people that have been successful at smuggling and others that have failed miserably.  Basically, he said if he could get up with the right people, he can get them here.  But it will take time.  Thanks again Canada, you may make my day here in a few months!  I can't wait.
> 
> If I can't get them brought down to this part of the country, I've got people in Detroit that would happily let me go visit Canada with them for a nice road trip.  If my first idea don't work out, I'd say I'll be going to Canada in the near future.  But since I just found some old-school Opana's that will be around for a little bit, I'll use them up and then work on the generic OC's.  I'm glad you Canadians are getting to enjoy the old Oxy buzz.  I loved those damn things.  There was no better ritual than taking a hose clamp, removing the coating, and shaving up a whole 80 to get my day goiing.  I know the US won't follow suit in this endeavor.  My only hope is after these Opana's are gone, I can get my hands on the IR Opana's or get the generic OC's from Canada.  Either way, my drug connections have went from doing well to fantastic in the last couple of days.  Luck like this won't last forever, but I'm enjoying it while it lasts.



you're in kentucky n you'll go vacation in canada just for the possibility of old school oxys?

why dont you just drive to Jersey or Baltimore for some solid dope?


----------



## Bill

^ If he wanted to do that he wouldn't have to travel that far at all, there is solid H in Cincinnati and I've heard Louisville as well
Unless he just desires OC with a passion or something though lol


----------



## bfisher

luckyshot04 said:


> I talked to my guy yesterday about the different generics that are up in Canada.  He has connections all across the northern part of the US and the East coast as well.  He's going to look into this, he knew they were coming out.  The only problem was is the tight security at the US/Canada border.  He knows of other people that have been successful at smuggling and others that have failed miserably.  Basically, he said if he could get up with the right people, he can get them here.  But it will take time.  Thanks again Canada, you may make my day here in a few months!  I can't wait.
> 
> If I can't get them brought down to this part of the country, I've got people in Detroit that would happily let me go visit Canada with them for a nice road trip.  If my first idea don't work out, I'd say I'll be going to Canada in the near future.  But since I just found some old-school Opana's that will be around for a little bit, I'll use them up and then work on the generic OC's.  I'm glad you Canadians are getting to enjoy the old Oxy buzz.  I loved those damn things.  There was no better ritual than taking a hose clamp, removing the coating, and shaving up a whole 80 to get my day goiing.  I know the US won't follow suit in this endeavor.  My only hope is after these Opana's are gone, I can get my hands on the IR Opana's or get the generic OC's from Canada.  Either way, my drug connections have went from doing well to fantastic in the last couple of days.  Luck like this won't last forever, but I'm enjoying it while it lasts.



dude theres no need for anyone to smuggle them into canada, theyre here... i purchased 3 of them a month ago and they arent being smuggled, they are being PRESCRIBED and FILLED/DISPENSED at Canadian pharmacys.


----------



## HighonLife

^^kool so people are seeing these on the streets already, this thread was kinda confusing on whether or not they were alreayd being seen or were soon to hit the market


----------



## genetic

*Picture*



Supeudol said:


> I've had the new APO generic Oxycontin 80's here in Canada, and they are fucking awesome. Just like the old CDN formula we used to have. And, honestly, out of all the generic companies in Canada, APOTex us the best.
> They are same colour as the old CDN 80's, slightly bigger in size perhaps. I took a few pictures off my iPhone 5, but i'm not sure if you can still upload pics or not? Anyway, they say APO on one side, and on the otherside they say "OCD". APO was the first company to jump on the wagon for the generics. The other companies do not have their generics out quite yet, as they are a little scared about the "abuse tactic" bullshit.
> 
> Because are OxyNEOs are horseshit, just like your U.S OPs.   But the new Oxycontin APO 80 generics are awesome, perhaps even stronger than the brand name. I have found APO to have some of the best products bar none, better than brand name on some things.
> 
> I can upload the picture I took of the APO OC 80mg, but I forget how to on here. Do I have to upload to imageshack?





Supeudol: 
Hello good Sir, I am very interested as I'm sure many of us are to see this picture, would you mind terribly uploading to a hosting site like imageshack or tinyurl, or any free site for that matter? If it isn't allowed to share the url right on the forum please do e-mail it to me through bluelight. I beleive I enabled member to member e-mailing for this reason. If it isn't too much to ask please take pictures of both sides of the pill and perhaps next to a dime or penny for size comparison *If you've already taken a picture that would be fine too*. Thanks much,

genetic
Canada


----------



## DManRocks

The six companies, which have received permission to make generic Oxycontin in Canada, are Apotex Inc., Teva Canada Ltd., Laboratoire Riva Inc., Sandoz Inc., Cobalt Pharmaceuticals and PhamaScience Inc.

@Supeudol - your so right about OXYNEO's being complete shit. I had my doctor switch me from Neo's to high doses of Demoral because they were so weak. But now the genrics are back i'm gonna go see if he'll swith me back next week cause original oxy were most effective for my chronic pain. You must be in southern AB hey? Cause i'm in northern and the pharmacies here in don't know if they are gonna stock them up here because of insurace issues. Maybe i'll have to fly down to Cal or Edm and go to a pharmacy there and get them to fill my script!!


----------



## Supeudol

DManRocks said:


> The six companies, which have received permission to make generic Oxycontin in Canada, are Apotex Inc., Teva Canada Ltd., Laboratoire Riva Inc., Sandoz Inc., Cobalt Pharmaceuticals and PhamaScience Inc.
> 
> @Supeudol - your so right about OXYNEO's being complete shit. I had my doctor switch me from Neo's to high doses of Demoral because they were so weak. But now the genrics are back i'm gonna go see if he'll swith me back next week cause original oxy were most effective for my chronic pain. You must be in southern AB hey? Cause i'm in northern and the pharmacies here in don't know if they are gonna stock them up here because of insurace issues. Maybe i'll have to fly down to Cal or Edm and go to a pharmacy there and get them to fill my script!!



I have the picture on my iPhone 5, just been lazy and haven't plugged it into my iMac because of the new charger/cable they switched with the iPhone 5.

But, I hope insurance companies are covering these because if they are generics and made by Apotex, Teva, Sandoz, Cobalt, Ranbaxy and whoever else... I would still vote the Apotex overall, as Apotex usually has the best generics in Canada.  But I hope they will be covered. I can just see street prices soaring over these, which would make them not worth it.  Unless you have your own script of course.


----------



## goingnuts

just go to health canada site and find a list of monitired drugs and you will find em there also simply , type in Apotex Ca they manufacture em  as here are few more companys that do....Yes they r here u need a script offcourse not everyone qualifies for em.I m person with one kidney, multible leg surgerys and broken back , i v been on those for more than 10 years and I myself hate the fact that they swichd us to neos just like that but there s a big issues about getin em back.Personaly my dr. i sworried bout em being covered rather than my kidney maybe beeing afected in some way by the frigin gell in those things.Personaly would love to get ahold of some new ones...In pain ...


----------



## Hydromore_please

Ok so ive tried 3 kinds of tge generics now, the apotex or apo oxy 40 cr's, imprinted ocd and 40. Also not sure what kind they were but some thinner but wider oxy cr 80s that were inprinted oxy cr on one side and w80 on the other, these were also very snortable, BUT i just got today some pharma science, or pms oxy 40 cr's which are imprinted p on one side and 40 on the other, these GEL UP!! For sure!!! Wtf i thought they were ALL old formula, u can still crush these to a powder and snortable but ur blowin out gel chunks outa ur nose after, and when chewed or crushed and put in mouth, they immedietely stik to ur teeth and gel up, not nearly as bad as the neo's but tgere most defenitely gelling, anyone else tried these yet? Any strength, ive only tried the 40s and again there pharmascience oxy cr 40s yellow in color and imprinted "p" and "40"


----------



## Supeudol

Hydromore_please said:


> Ok so ive tried 3 kinds of tge generics now, the apotex or apo oxy 40 cr's, imprinted ocd and 40. Also not sure what kind they were but some thinner but wider oxy cr 80s that were inprinted oxy cr on one side and w80 on the other, these were also very snortable, BUT i just got today some pharma science, or pms oxy 40 cr's which are imprinted p on one side and 40 on the other, these GEL UP!! For sure!!! Wtf i thought they were ALL old formula, u can still crush these to a powder and snortable but ur blowin out gel chunks outa ur nose after, and when chewed or crushed and put in mouth, they immedietely stik to ur teeth and gel up, not nearly as bad as the neo's but tgere most defenitely gelling, anyone else tried these yet? Any strength, ive only tried the 40s and again there pharmascience oxy cr 40s yellow in color and imprinted "p" and "40"



I've always thought Pharmascience's products were shitty.  APOTEX OXY CR's do NOT gel up, and are just like the old formula, maybe even better.


----------



## Hydromore_please

Yes i have tried the apo 40s as well and agree are very good, as good as the cdn's def not better tho.  Im just really surprised that the pharmascience generics are gellin up as that formula isnt up for generic form til 2027, although maybe pharmascience made there own gelling up formula in case they make a law one day forcing pharm companys to put anti abuse mechanism on all cr opiates.  i hope the rest arent the same way.  I have tried one other kind imprinted "oxy cr" on one side and "w80" on the other, im still unsure which company these were, but were also just as good as the old formula oxycontins


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

I tried a few of the new APO's the other day.. only 5 mgs though, but still.. it brought back fond memories. Can't wait to crush up an 80 again. It seems like forever, but it's only been something like a year maybe since the new formulation.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Where do you people live in the country that you're seeing all of these?! Lol. Haven't seen one single one in my area.


----------



## HighonLife

Benjo Diazepine said:


> I tried a few of the new APO's the other day.. only 5 mgs though, but still.. it brought back fond memories. Can't wait to crush up an 80 again. It seems like forever, but it's only been something like a year maybe since the new formulation.



a year?

yall had a longer run in canada then

oxy switched to OPs in like the summer/fall of 2010 no?


----------



## Hydromore_please

No actually in canada the oxycontins were changed to tge new formula "oxyneo" last february im pretty sure, and they were still kickin around for a few months after, just as stupidly high prices. Actually i got lucky and found a buddy that had stashed a few old formula "cdn" imprinted oxycontins only a couple months ago.  At the end of november the new 6 kinds of generic oxys were released even though there was alot of pressure not to by aboriginal groups cabinet members, police forces and even the american gov't.  Health canada top officials said that they cannot stop a pharm to come to the market thats otherwise safe and effective for its intended use. The first i saw of em wasnt until mid december, and was super stoked, i got a bunch of generic 80s imprinted "oxy cr" on one side and "w80" on the other, they were the best kind of generic ive tried so far, taste and smell exactly like old formula, and not any bigger either, which i like cuz its much more potent per line (suks jammin ur nose full of powder just to get high like the suepedols or any ir version.  next kind i saw was in early january which were the apotex 40s. Which also were very good, although bigger then the old formula "cdn's", therefore a bit more powder to take in, still awesome tho.  Then just the other day i got these pharmascience 40s a whole unopened bottle of 100, imprinted "p" and "40". Unfortunetely these gel up for some reason, even tho they didnt have to make em that wat.  I still havent heard from Anyone else thats tried these, but stay away from them if u can, call into ur pharmacist to see what kinda of generics they have, apo or the "oxy cr" & "w80,40,20" imprinted generics are both good choices. The pharmascience generics gel up.  Anyone else thats tried or seen these, please drop a line cuz i cant find any info on why tgese gel up, im sure the company is gonna sell alot less because tgey do.


----------



## mrmynx

This is tue, the new one I have "seen" says "APO" on one side and "OCD 40" on the other....Obviously APO is the manufacturer and it is a 40mg pill. It can be crushed with ease. I have not yet tried to mix it with distilled water so can not vouch on the "Shooting angle"


----------



## K-Dub Kid

The "OXY over CR" on one side with "W 80" on the other is made by Cobalt Pharma. I live in southern ontario but I haven't seen them yet. I don't get it. Where are you guys in the country?


----------



## Thomas29

I have not seen them.


----------



## Supeudol

I think one of the main reasons Oxycodone was created is because of its very high oral bioavailability and first passed metabolism.  OxyContin - even the new generics, they aren't even worth shooting. Why would you shoot something that already has an ORAL B/A of ~87%.   Morphine, Oxymorphone, Hydromorphone - yes these are all candidates for shooting, or snorting/plugging because of their extremely low oral b/a %.


----------



## Trevor99

This is bullshit I still only see the flood of Oxyneo I do not see any generics in Western Canada.  If so I know the person I get them from would not still be getting these Neo's I want the old formula.  Where are these pills and they at all Pharmacies in Canada?  I don't think so.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

I'm starting to wonder the same thing. Because I see on other forums that they're apparently around ontario a lot too, but I haven't seen a single one. Cuz someone I know would have as soon as possible. Plus I know someone else who's supposed to be getting a script but they've been waiting for the pharmacy to call them back, and it's been forever.


----------



## Hydromore_please

Uh right here on vancouver island, swim just got has now seen a second batch of the cobalt 80s, which are deffinetely my faverite generic so far, better then the apo, cuz they are not nearly as big, so less more potent powder to snort and its got that bang on oxy flave like i remember from the cdn's.  I also just got a few apo 80s, ive seen the 40s already but first time seein the 80's, they are def larger then the old oxycontins and the cobalt "w80"'s, but still dont gel up and crush quite eAsy.  I do still see more neos then i do generics, but there poppin up more and more now, def alot more expensive, like 35 ea for "w80's" when 50+ purchased. Although upto 45 ea for apo 80s but only 15 purchased.  Im sure everyone in canada will be seeing them soon if they try hard enough and cough up enough doe, just do not pay up for the pharmascience brand generics as they DO gel up, just not like neos, still crushable into powder, but not soluble in water, turns to a sticky gel substance.  Good luk to everyone hunting these down, and remember cobalts w80,40,20"  and "oxy cr" are the best followed by apotecs "ocd" and "apo" imprinted generics are the best ive tried, and pharmascience being by far the worst. Good luk!


----------



## Hydromore_please

Oh and btw, ur doc HAS to sign ur script specifically for the generic version of oxy controlled release, you cant go in a pharmacy with a neo script asking for generics, you will get neos only.  Alot of docs are not wanting to change scripts over to generics or they want to reduce ur amount in order to do so.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

I know the doctor has to specify, I'm just wondering how long a script takes for it to be in. Cuz I'm almost positive the person I know is waiting for a generic script, but the pharmacy hasn't called her back. I also don't get why a lot of people out west have seen them so much, and same with people in Toronto, and I'm less than an hour away from T.O. Where the hell are all of these pills?!


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

The generics are around.. haven't seen any flood of them though. I suspect that there won't be as the government will NOT be paying for any oxy of any kind as of this month. People on assistance will have to pay out of pocket for them now and I don't think there will be a lot that will be willing to do that.


----------



## shishka

I just found my missing bottle of pills from 2 years ago after motorcycle injury.  They gave me oxycontin 40mg, wierd dark purple cubes.  Never seen these before, usually get the green 80s.  I look them up and they not even making these anymore. This bottle still has 24 left unfortunately they expired last june.  Can't beleive this, thought I scored until I read the date.  I really check dates on everything and no good i flush or throw out.  Not taking any chances on a bad trip.


----------



## Johnny blue

I'd really like to put up a first hand pic of these if someone has em. If this is a problem or if you don't want to post on your account just pm me and I'll be happy to post it for you and I'll remove the EXIF data myself. Thanks


----------



## HighonLife

Hydromore_please said:


> Oh and btw, ur doc HAS to sign ur script specifically for the generic version of oxy controlled release, you cant go in a pharmacy with a neo script asking for generics, you will get neos only.  Alot of docs are not wanting to change scripts over to generics or they want to reduce ur amount in order to do so.



aint that a bitch

um Doc, id rather have the new generics, cuuuuuuzzzzzz, i really miss puttin em up my nose


----------



## 444jenny444

I live around Toronto. How much are the new ones going for?


----------



## K-Dub Kid

You live around Toronto too eh? I live an hour away, but I haven't seen any. I know that the prices range everywhere. People are saying 45 for an 80, some are saying 60, some are even saying 90, which is stupid. But yeah. It just depends where you are and who you know.


----------



## HighonLife

^^both you newbs need to read the BLUA

no prices


----------



## K-Dub Kid

I realize it says no prices. I'm just going by what I seen a page back and on other forums. MY BAD lol.


----------



## RecklessWOT

HighonLife said:


> ^^both you newbs need to read the BLUA
> 
> no prices



Thanks for backin us up HOL.



K-Dub Kid said:


> I realize it says no prices. I'm just going by what I seen a page back and on other forums. MY BAD lol.



This is bluelight, has nothing to do with what you saw on other forums.  If you saw pricing a few pages back that we missed then please do your part and click the report button so we can clean it up.  Thanks


----------



## goingnuts

bfisher said:


> is the fact that i had 3 of them last night enough ?     Also saw a few last week. Theyre the same color, but a TAD bigger and have APO printed in 1 side, with "OCD" or something like that, 3 letters ontop with "80" below it.
> 
> the wax comes off just like the old ones and they crush the same, produce the exact same effects when snorted, takin orally... and ive been told they can be iv'd just the same (i personally cant say so cus i havent done it) but theyre here.. as soon as 3weeks ago. Ive only seen APO brand but ive been told theres up to 5 different brands making them... will take a pic/upload tomorrow.



Wow I woulednt mind hyavin some , I m 37 yr old f kidney and back probs been on oxycontin 9 years than sudenly freagin oxyneo. lets just say I v been miserable since than.Soctor tried me on morph and dilis , dont like em many reasions, tryin to get genericsbut is gona take me six months just to se.dr .Anyone in Ottawa same prob...I v had back injury ten years ago and renal failure 6 7 yrs ago , i dont just take those for fun . I dont know if anyone wakes up filing wishing they were not here every morning loie i do ...sory dont talk to many ppl. just ventin a bit...


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

shishka said:


> This bottle still has 24 left unfortunately they expired last june.  Can't beleive this, thought I scored until I read the date.  I really check dates on everything and no good i flush or throw out.  Not taking any chances on a bad trip.



NOOOOOOOO!!!
What a waste. Chances are they are (were?) quite fine. You're not going to get a 'bad trip'. The worst it could be is degraded, resulting in weaker potency.


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

The limited number of people I know that got oxyneos are being switched to hydromorphone etc this week due to government health plans not covering ANY oxy formulation any longer.
My expectations of seeing many in the wild are low.


----------



## Supeudol

HighonLife said:


> ^^both you newbs need to read the BLUA
> 
> no prices



Newbs? You are the newb kid, you joined jn 2009. I've been here since bluight first opened. 
Under a different username. Even this account I've been here 2 years longer than you. Be careful
Who you call new a? Just jealous that you don't have oxy generics in the US now?
Jesus, I hate high school trolls coming on here talking as if they know if all. WMCWMC is the new person. One
More thing, don't use the word "newb" it makes you sound like a kid, and a goof. Sorry to go off topic, some people just need to be put in their place.


----------



## Supeudol

The new oxy generics will be covered sooner or later. It won't be long since they are already generic companies
Making the Oxycodone CR. I'm currently on HydromorphComtin, but I wish they came in higher doses.  Intranasal use is the strongest next to IV when it comes to Hydromorphone. Well actually SC would be second strongest from IV, And Intranansal - third. SC =(subcutaneous).


----------



## HighonLife

Supeudol said:


> Newbs? You are the newb kid, you joined jn 2009. *I've been here since bluight first opened*.



good for you, if you've been here so so long then figure out how the forum works i used these '^^' and said both, thus talkin to the last two posts before that, which were made by people who join in 2013 n had single digit posts


damn you're a narcassist just assuming things are directed at you tho, get over yourself



> Under a different username. Even this account I've been here 2 years longer than you. *Be careful *



are you fuckin serious? be careful? 8) god you're into yourself. we've already established i wasnt talking to you but even if i was your super defensive tough guy stance on the internet just reveals you for the pussy you most likely truly are IRL


> Who you call new a?


i thought you assumed i called you a newb which was why you felt like spellin out your credentials of being around since this place opened n having your current account in existence for 2 years longer then mine



> Just jealous that you don't have oxy generics in the US now?



yea a little but i wasnt attacking anyone on this forum cuz they get certain drugs that i miss


> Jesus, I hate high school trolls coming on here talking as if they know if all.


anyone familiar with my posts knows im not in highschool, and talkin as if they know it all? i simply told 2 'new people' to follow the rules


> WMCWMC is the new person. One



what? now you're starting to sound retarded


> More thing, don't use the word "newb" it makes you sound like a kid, and a goof. Sorry to go off topic,*some people just need to be put in their place*.


 pretty sure there arent many words of insult that make some sound stupider then callin someone a goof

you really ought to do more of those generic oxys cuz you are so high on yourself your fixin to OD, you're an abosolute tool


----------



## K-Dub Kid

This whole thing was caused because I said a price. Give me a fuckin break. Who cares if I said a price. Its one little thing. Sorry HOL, but seriously. Find a better reason to bitch.


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

Supeudol said:


> The new oxy generics will be covered sooner or later.



How do you figure when oxyneo isn't even covered anymore? Seems like a very deliberate move to reduce oxy consumption overall. Do you have something to back this up? I really don't think the timing of generic formulations being available and government plans ceasing to cover *any formulation* of oxy is just a coincidence, and I know at least 2 different people that have already been switched over from oxyneo to hydromorph contin.



Supeudol said:


> It won't be long since they are already generic companies
> Making the Oxycodone CR.



What's that got to do with it? If they're not covered, they're not covered.



K-Dub Kid said:


> This whole thing was caused because I said a price. Give me a fuckin break. Who cares if I said a price. Its one little thing. Sorry HOL, but seriously. Find a better reason to bitch.



Discussing prices *is* against the rules, so there's that.
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/578690-THE-NEW-NASADD-GUIDELINES-The-guide-to-doing-lines



Supeudol said:


> Newbs? You are the newb kid, you joined jn 2009.



Dude! HOL wasn't even talking about you.


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

HighonLife said:


> a year?
> 
> yall had a longer run in canada then
> 
> oxy switched to OPs in like the summer/fall of 2010 no?



I just pulled that out of my ass to be honest.
My time sense is fucking horrible! 
It's been t   o   o                   l                o                                   n                                                       g.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Okay? And? Its not like I'm giving a direct source or that I'm dealing. I see right when I come onto the site for what the rules are, but who's honestly gonna be that much of a bird. I know I wouldn't. I realize its for legitimate people who need info, but who's to say that someone needs to buy them on the street because they don't have enough from their script? Idk. I think this debate is pointless and needs to be dropped. One simple mistake. Won't happen again.


----------



## HighonLife

K-Dub Kid said:


> This whole thing was caused because I said a price. Give me a fuckin break. Who cares if I said a price. Its one little thing. Sorry HOL, but seriously. Find a better reason to bitch.


who bitched?

i told yall to familiarize youself with the rules

the bitchin came when people got defensive about my post

end of story

Benjo: yea drugs tend to distort our time frames


----------



## Supeudol

Benjo Diazepine said:


> How do you figure when oxyneo isn't even covered anymore? Seems like a very deliberate move to reduce oxy consumption overall. Do you have something to back this up? I really don't think the timing of generic formulations being available and government plans ceasing to cover *any formulation* of oxy is just a coincidence, and I know at least 2 different people that have already been switched over from oxyneo to hydromorph contain
> Discussing prices *is* against the rules, so there's that.
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/578690-THE-NEW-NASADD-GUIDELINES-The-guide-to-doing-lines
> Dude! HOL wasn't even talking about you.



The OxyNEO Formula IS Covered, due a bit of research online before you run your mouth. You sound like a little squid. Good god.. It also varies province to province in coverage. Take that into consideration as well. Instead of sounding like a troll.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Okay kiddies, let's please chill out on the bickering and get this thread back on topic.  Play nice back there. 
Don't make me turn this car around because I'll slap the shit out of you when we get home. 
This goes for everyone.  Next post that's not about generic oxy in Canaduh gets awarded the chance to be sodomized by the modstick.  I don't care who it is, I don't care who thinks they're right or not, just knock it off.
Thanks


Also, yes prices are definitely against the rules.  Thank you to those who mentioned that, I see someone even posted a link to the guidelines.  

NOTE TO ANYONE WHO USES THIS FORUM- READ THE RULES.  For real, I don't like to see people arguing about something that's written in plain english.  Also, there shouldn't be arguing going on at all, nobody should be "putting people in their place" except the staff...

Links ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## RecklessWOT

Benjo Diazepine said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!
> What a waste. Chances are they are (were?) quite fine. You're not going to get a 'bad trip'. The worst it could be is degraded, resulting in weaker potency.



My thoughts exactly when I read that.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Already said sorry, won't happen again.. And for the generics, yeah it does range from province to province. Ontario had a one year coverage after they were delisted. The coverage ends at the end of the month (for Ontario), and then people have to pay out of pocket, or apply for the EAP unless they're a cancer patient and meet certain criteria. But I think everyones just bitchy because not everyone has seen the generics yet. I know I'm grumpy because I haven't seen them yet lmao. I've been patiently waiting and haven't seen a single one. So I'll admit, I'm a bit jealous of whoever has got them lol.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Don't worry about it, newcomer mistake.  I was more concerned with the storm of bitching that was starting in here.

As far as being jealous of those who have them, hell yes I know what you mean.  Damnit Canada gets 'em, I wish we would ever see them here.  Even if they are rare, _someone_ out there is getting to use them.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

I am Canadian lmao I just haven't seen them, which I don't understand.


----------



## Trevor99

I know what the street prices are, does anyone know how much they are when you get a script for them.  How much are these fuckers marking up thee pills.  I think they are wanting close to the brand name CDN Oxycontin Prices and these are generics.  I thought they would be cheaper to get from a pharmacy because they are not brand.  are they marking them up 1000% or what?  Anyone here who has a script know what they pay for the 80's


----------



## HighonLife

^^pretty sure were not even suppose to talk prices even regarding legit rxs

like someone can say wether they are more or less expensive then the brand name but were not suppose to do specific dollar amounts

dont get me wrong i feel the price rule is a fairly arbitrary rule that BL could stand to get rid of but its still the rules round here

but maybe im wrong n a mod will chime in about legit rx prices but im fairly sure were not suppose to discuss that either, maybe someone will answer your ? in a PM or somethin tho


----------



## Trevor99

Well if you look on page one there are about 3 posts which talk about the street price and nothing has happened I am sure the actual price at pharmacy post should not cause too much trouble should it???


----------



## K-Dub Kid

The generics are half the price, give or take, at the pharmacy. I hope I don't get in shit for this cuz I'm not saying an exact price and its for legit scripts, not street prices.


----------



## goingnuts

anyone in ottawa seen any


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Not from Ottawa, but I am in Ontario, and I haven't seen any yet. I think we'll start seeing them more after this month. People still got coverage from the ODB until the end of the month, but after that, you have to pay out of pocket or you have to apply for the EAP.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

The coverage was for the Neo's, but either way, you have to pay out of pocket for the generics, unless some private insurance companies are covering them.


----------



## Tiesto

Can't wait until I get my hands on these.

My connect isn't touching them unless they get covered though.


----------



## RecklessWOT

HighonLife said:


> ^^pretty sure were not even suppose to talk prices even regarding legit rxs
> 
> like someone can say wether they are more or less expensive then the brand name but were not suppose to do specific dollar amounts
> 
> dont get me wrong i feel the price rule is a fairly arbitrary rule that BL could stand to get rid of but its still the rules round here
> 
> but maybe im wrong n a mod will chime in about legit rx prices but im fairly sure were not suppose to discuss that either, maybe someone will answer your ? in a PM or somethin tho



You are correct, no prices about anything, even legit RX stuff.  For many reasons really, but realistically it just makes it easier to say no prices period rather than differentiating between "these prices are okay, but these ones over here aren't" so instead it's just no across the board.



Trevor99 said:


> Well if you look on page one there are about 3 posts which talk about the street price and nothing has happened I am sure the actual price at pharmacy post should not cause too much trouble should it???



Just because other people broke the rules doesn't make it okay for you to.  If you see people breaking the rules (which you now know prices are against the rules) please click the report button so we can clean it up.


----------



## goingnuts

well I just got few apo s 40 s not in rush to try cause i had enough for the day so it might ruin or i might not feel it on top of neo and hydros etc. so i l wait till morning i guess but is kind a hard,,wil see i l keep update lol...o ya and 2Os r around to...


----------



## luckyshot04

Alright, I've got a question for anyone in the States who follows this thread.  I was going to make my own, but it seems like such a waste to create a duplicate when I believe this is the same thing that I'm getting ready to see.

Remember, as you can see where I live, I figured the prospects of running into these would be slim right now.  I didn't think it would be impossible and I have a connect who is connected all over the place.  If they somehow found their way to Michigan, I knew it wouldn't be long.

Imagine my surprise yesterday when I go to pay a visit and was told today would be the day.  All they said were they were getting some real OC's, which I assume will be these generics from Canada.  I can't wait to get some cash tomorrow and I hope everything went well.  I haven't got in touch with them today, but I should know this afternoon.  These are not your BS type of people, if they say they're going to do something, 9.5/10 they do.

Has anyone else in the States did these generics from Canada?  I'm interested in seeing where they're at.


----------



## oi812many

Man. what I wouldnt do to see some unformulated OC's again in KY. Havent seen one since 2011 or so around here...


----------



## oi812many

but roxies are everywhere and they've gotten very very expensive, very cost effective to just buy heroin around here anymore...


----------



## RecklessWOT

oi812many said:


> but roxies are everywhere and they've gotten very very expensive, very cost effective to just buy heroin around here anymore...



Anymore?  That's usually used as a negative around here.  Oh how the west is silly...


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Well atleast you guys have Roxies and Generic Opana in the States. I know we only spent less than a year without the original OC's here in Canada, but man, everyone went into complete melt down after they were discontinued lol. I'm from southern Ontario, and no one that I know that still uses some kind of opiate has seen the generic Oxy's around yet. So I guess my area in the country got the short end of the stick. Only one person I know has heard about them being out, so the lack of information on these may be part of the problem for why I'm not seeing any yet lol.


----------



## lightforce

Just got ahold of some V10's, I think it's Sandoz that sell/make these. So far they seem good although I'm not going to snort these, wayy to much powder to snort for 10mg. Wish I could get some 80's but if I can keep getting these I wont complain.


----------



## brutus

^ Just take them orally, the BA is higher and the high last longer.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Pretty sure those 'V10's you're talking about are Supedol (generic Oxy-IR). Cuz Health Canada still only has that Apotex, Cobalt Pharma, and PharmaScience are active when you look on the online query. The other 3 companies haven't submitted their monographs yet, which I don't understand, because its been forever since all 6 companies were approved for their controlled release oxycodone products.


----------



## DManRocks

Hydromore_please said:


> Uh right here on vancouver island,  I do still see more neos then i do generics, but there poppin up more and more now, def alot more expensive, . Good luck!



Thanks for the info. I'm hearing the same info about things from my bro's back home in Van for sure. I'm hopefully moving back to south east BC soon so I guess i'll see for myself. But my next doctor visit I make to my Doc in northern alta i'm going to check with all of the pharmacies before I go and if they have them in stock i'll get him to switch me back to oxy generics from demerol. All I told my doctor was that neo's were very weak and didn't control my pain very good at all. And also told him from the research I did on the NEO's that they had a some kind of glue substance in them and I didnt want to take anything like that.


----------



## Mzral

K-Dub Kid said:


> Well atleast you guys have Roxies and Generic Opana in the States.



Yeah and the roxies are priced by the mg so do the math.

I used to do OC's and then roxies, all while doing H in between, which was usually harder to find and was more of a once in awhile sorta thing that I most definitely enjoyed.

When my tolerance grew and I needed at least two perc30's to get me to where I needed to be, and I used nightly, it was only logical for me to make the switch to heroin, which seems to be so inevitable for most.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Mzral said:


> Yeah and the roxies are priced by the mg so do the math.
> 
> I used to do OC's and then roxies, all while doing H in between, which was usually harder to find and was more of a once in awhile sorta thing that I most definitely enjoyed.
> 
> When my tolerance grew and I needed at least two perc30's to get me to where I needed to be, and I used nightly, it was only logical for me to make the switch to heroin, which seems to be so inevitable for most.



Well that's still not too bad. I know people that even sell the Neo's (OP's for you) that sell them at regular OC prices or higher, and you can't do anything with them, unless you really wanna do the crisping method, which is stupid. But does anyone know how to post pics on here? Cuz I'm able to access the pictures for the Apo-Oxy's (Apotex) and the Co-Oxy's (Cobalt Pharma) if anyone is interested. PharmaScience will only allow access to the product catalogue if you have an email and password from them, and the other 3 companies haven't posted that they have their generic Oxy's out yet.


----------



## Ldngurl84

Well I'm from southern Ontario and I've had my hands on generic 40s aka yellows... I have tried the APO make and they are just like the old CDN 40s OC.... Lovin em... I shoot sometimes too and just did 2 and went all good


----------



## Ldngurl84

Prices are about the same as the old OCs ... Before Purdue stopped making them


----------



## brittanyxx

Anyone hear of generic OC in Canada that look like 80mg green pills but with a "P" on them? A little wider and thinner than regular OC. 

Please let me know


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Ldngurl84 said:


> Well I'm from southern Ontario and I've had my hands on generic 40s aka yellows... I have tried the APO make and they are just like the old CDN 40s OC.... Lovin em... I shoot sometimes too and just did 2 and went all good



I haven't seen any yet. I don't get it... I guess I'm just havin shitty luck.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

brittanyxx said:


> Anyone hear of generic OC in Canada that look like 80mg green pills but with a "P" on them? A little wider and thinner than regular OC.
> 
> Please let me know



Those are the PharmaScience ones. The PMS-Oxy's.


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

I'm in southwestern Ontario and I've seen 5 mg apo's and am getting a bunch of generic 40mgs next week, so don't give up! 
HAHAHA


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Benjo Diazepine said:


> I'm in southwestern Ontario and I've seen 5 mg apo's and am getting a bunch of generic 40mgs next week, so don't give up!
> HAHAHA



Seriously?????? Man.. I'm in waterloo region (Southwestern Ontario too) and I haven't seen SHIT. Its so annoying. I swear, from me being so anxious to see them, I'm having worse and worse luck of seeing them. I'm gonna LOSE IT! Lol


----------



## brittanyxx

K-Dub THANK YOU. You just helped me out a LOT


----------



## brittanyxx

K-Dub Kid said:


> Well atleast you guys have Roxies and Generic Opana in the States. I know we only spent less than a year without the original OC's here in Canada, but man, everyone went into complete melt down after they were discontinued lol. I'm from southern Ontario, and no one that I know that still uses some kind of opiate has seen the generic Oxy's around yet. So I guess my area in the country got the short end of the stick. Only one person I know has heard about them being out, so the lack of information on these may be part of the problem for why I'm not seeing any yet lol.



I still can get old OCs I'm in Niagara region.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

brittanyxx said:


> K-Dub THANK YOU. You just helped me out a LOT



No problem lol.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

brittanyxx said:


> I still can get old OCs I'm in Niagara region.



Seriously? I haven't seen any since the summer. I'm just waiting for the generics to roll around my area, but it seems to me that I'm having some pretty crappy luck finding them. Trying to be patient, but my patience is next to none now.


----------



## potsmokinskinpokin

I havent seen a real OC in so long.... I get happy just thinking about all the green stains on the lining of my pockets or inside of my sleeves from rubbing off the paledarkgreen shit


----------



## StraightCreepin

So if I was to come across those oxy cr w80's, how much would i have to pay? whats the streetprice for them?


----------



## RecklessWOT

Prices are not allowed on BL.  Read the rules.


----------



## brittanyxx

K-Dub Kid said:


> Seriously? I haven't seen any since the summer. I'm just waiting for the generics to roll around my area, but it seems to me that I'm having some pretty crappy luck finding them. Trying to be patient, but my patience is next to none now.


Yes sir. I have a constant supplier of them. OCs, the American ones. I get like 40 a week ;-)


----------



## brittanyxx

So far I've tried Cr W80s and Apo OCD 40s. Both are fine if you snort em, only Apo OCDs burn if you smoke em. Just an update.
Waitin on my old OCs so I had to find someone to make do for the time being.


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

K-Dub Kid said:


> Seriously?????? Man.. I'm in waterloo region (Southwestern Ontario too) and I haven't seen SHIT. Its so annoying. I swear, from me being so anxious to see them, I'm having worse and worse luck of seeing them. I'm gonna LOSE IT! Lol



I thought that's where you might be from because of your name.
We are neighbors man.. I'm in Perth County. I know someone right now that has a hundred plus 40s/20s. Don't mean to rub it in! It's not like H or something where you just have to wait for the boat to come in; this is really a matter of who you know.. who you know usually being old, sick and dying of something.
I'm sure you'll run into them sooner or later. It's just a matter of time because they ARE out there.



brittanyxx said:


> So far I've tried Cr W80s and Apo OCD 40s. Both are fine if you snort em, only Apo OCDs burn if you smoke em. Just an update.
> Waitin on my old OCs so I had to find someone to make do for the time being.



It actually works smoking them? I would think that would be fairly unpleasant with all that filler. I remember smoking morphine before I ever tried insufflating it. After that I was like 'why in the fuck did I bother smoking that shit for?'


----------



## Supeudol

Benjo Diazepine said:


> I thought that's where you might be from because of your name.
> We are neighbors man.. I'm in Perth County. I know someone right now that has a hundred plus 40s/20s. Don't mean to rub it in! It's not like H or something where you just have to wait for the boat to come in; this is really a matter of who you know.. who you know usually being old, sick and dying of something.
> I'm sure you'll run into them sooner or later. It's just a matter of time because they ARE out there.



Insufflating Morphine is useless BTW, the B/A of Insufflation of Morphine is like ~10%.  And why in the fuck would you smoke any pills? that's just retarded. You smoke H, not pills.   Apotex makes the best generics in Canada, hands down.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

brittanyxx said:


> Yes sir. I have a constant supplier of them. OCs, the American ones. I get like 40 a week ;-)


How are you able to get OC's though? America changed to Neo's(OP's) a year and a bit before we did.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Benjo Diazepine said:


> I thought that's where you might be from because of your name.
> We are neighbors man.. I'm in Perth County. I know someone right now that has a hundred plus 40s/20s. Don't mean to rub it in! It's not like H or something where you just have to wait for the boat to come in; this is really a matter of who you know.. who you know usually being old, sick and dying of something.
> I'm sure you'll run into them sooner or later. It's just a matter of time because they ARE out there.'


Holy shit, we are neighbours lmao. You're really close. I can't believe you're finding them well, cuz I know A LOT of people with scripts, but they either haven't heard of the generics, or their doc is giving them a hard time. I'm just hoping I'll see them sooner than later, cuz my patience is running low LOL.


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

Supeudol said:


> Insufflating Morphine is useless BTW, the B/A of Insufflation of Morphine is like ~10%.  And why in the fuck would you smoke any pills? that's just retarded. You smoke H, not pills.   Apotex makes the best generics in Canada, hands down.



You quoted the wrong part of my post for one thing.
"And why in the fuck would you smoke any pills? that's just retarded."  That's why I said "'why in the fuck did I bother smoking that shit for?' " Can you read?
This was very early in my drug taking experience. 
Why would someone insufflate morphine? Because perhaps they don't want to IV it; maybe b/a isn't everything; maybe they just like snorting power.
Thanks for your douchebag 'advice'. You're an idiot.
Is there a block feature on here?



K-Dub Kid said:


> Holy shit, we are neighbours lmao. You're really close. I can't believe you're finding them well, cuz I know A LOT of people with scripts, but they either haven't heard of the generics, or their doc is giving them a hard time. I'm just hoping I'll see them sooner than later, cuz my patience is running low LOL.



I just got lucky, that's all.
I don't think it's going to last.
Oxy has gotten so much attention, it's not surprising docs are giving patients a hard time. I think a lot of patients are probably a bit relieved to be selling their hydro script rather than an oxy one due to attention by the coppers. It's like there is an oxy hysteria out there; meanwhile most of the public has no idea what a Dilaudid is.


----------



## Mzral

Benjo, he could have been speaking generally because of the girl who first brought up smoking pills in this thread, not necessarily you. I only say that because I read you say that it was a mistake to do so, but the other person spoke of it like it's a normal ROA. 

Speaking generally, myself, I want to facepalm every single time I hear someone talk about smoking pills. 

Anyway, all this talk about OC generics really brings me back to my pharmi days before doing H on the reg. It makes me want to grab some roxi's.

I wouldn't mind seeing these OC generics floating through my area at some point. I'm not that far away from Canada.


----------



## brittanyxx

K-Dub Kid said:


> How are you able to get OC's though? America changed to Neo's(OP's) a year and a bit before we did.


 

My supplier is a millionaire who foresaw this happening and bought tons and tons of stock. Its crazy, no one ever believes it but its true. I can send ya a pic with a timestamp or a newspaper if you want lol


----------



## brittanyxx

Mzral said:


> Benjo, he could have been speaking generally because of the girl who first brought up smoking pills in this thread, not necessarily you. I only say that because I read you say that it was a mistake to do so, but the other person spoke of it like it's a normal ROA.
> 
> Speaking generally, myself, I want to facepalm every single time I hear someone talk about smoking pills.
> 
> Anyway, all this talk about OC generics really brings me back to my pharmi days before doing H on the reg. It makes me want to grab some roxi's.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing these OC generics floating through my area at some point. I'm not that far away from Canada.




Smoking pills is disgusting, its not something I do. my boyfriend and some friends do, its absolutely disgusting and does nothing in my opinion.


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

brittanyxx said:


> Smoking pills is disgusting, its not something I do. my boyfriend and some friends do, its absolutely disgusting and does nothing in my opinion.



I bet it would be good though if one could chemically separate all the filler and get some pure oxy.. well maybe not 'good', but better!


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Don't get me wrong, smoking pills is a bad idea and what not, but smoking oxy was the BOMB. That was the best ROA besides railing, for me. Still waiting to see some generics... Would be nice if some luck would flow my way! Lol


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

K-Dub Kid said:


> Don't get me wrong, smoking pills is a bad idea and what not, but smoking oxy was the BOMB. That was the best ROA besides railing, for me. Still waiting to see some generics... Would be nice if some luck would flow my way! Lol



Really? Smoking was the bomb? Strong words! The BA for insufflation is pretty high as it is. Did it provide a rush? Someday when I have enough oxy to experiment with, I will try it.. right now though I only have about 5 APO 40mg oxy's. It's sure nice to feel that drip again, although it's not quite how I remember it. I don't know.. it's kinda a let down. It's like if you haven't had a micky dees burger in ages and you think it's gonna be so good, so you get one and it actually sucks. Not that these 40's suck! I would never say such a thing! EVER!
Guess I'll have to try another one and see if I the next one is better! HAHAHA


----------



## HighonLife

^^ i tried smokin oxy 2x

only cuz of how hyped up some people on BL made it seem

first time, nothin special if anything at all (mind you ive smoked tar plenty of times so i know technique n what not), but i figured well maybe i didnt smoke it right etc etc

second time, same thing. never smoked em again after that

i knew it was stupid but there was just that part of me that figured all these people cant be lying/mistaken/placebo but imo smokin did next to nothin in terms of gettin high


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Benjo Diazepine said:


> Really? Smoking was the bomb? Strong words! The BA for insufflation is pretty high as it is. Did it provide a rush? Someday when I have enough oxy to experiment with, I will try it.. right now though I only have about 5 APO 40mg oxy's. It's sure nice to feel that drip again, although it's not quite how I remember it. I don't know.. it's kinda a let down. It's like if you haven't had a micky dees burger in ages and you think it's gonna be so good, so you get one and it actually sucks. Not that these 40's suck! I would never say such a thing! EVER!
> Guess I'll have to try another one and see if I the next one is better! HAHAHA



Strong words, but something I strongly believe lol. I really enjoyed smoking them, and it definitely wasn't placebo. Yes it did provide some form of a rush, I don't exactly know how to explain it, it was just nice. I know a lot of people don't think of it being a good ROA, but it really depends on the person. Somedays, I'd just rail, others I'd smoke, or both. But I get what you mean about the whole Micky Dee's idea. I hope its not like that for me when I find some. Cuz man... Just to feel that drip again would be amazing, and to be able to have a toke... Mmmmmm lmao. Talking to you about this more and more makes me so jealous, especially since we're practically neighbours! Lol.


----------



## 420 tree guy

Just joined. Had to chime in. Good to know which ones are better. My friend will appreciate that. Unfortunately the generic brands are not covered in almost all health plans yet (Southern Ontario). The OxyNeo is covered. I know a buddy who was recently prescribed the generic APO-80's and he's not filling it until his plan will pay for it. He says that his plan should start to cover them soon. He's making my buddy drool though.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

420 tree guy said:


> Just joined. Had to chime in. Good to know which ones are better. My friend will appreciate that. Unfortunately the generic brands are not covered in almost all health plans yet (Southern Ontario). The OxyNeo is covered. I know a buddy who was recently prescribed the generic APO-80's and he's not filling it until his plan will pay for it. He says that his plan should start to cover them soon. He's making my buddy drool though.


Only the Neo's are covered through the EAP or through the cancer patient program, just can't remember what its called. The generics will have to be payed for out of pocket, or unless private insurance companies will cover them. Either than, gotta pay up front for generics.


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

K-Dub Kid said:


> Talking to you about this more and more makes me so jealous, especially since we're practically neighbours! Lol.



Sorry! 
I don't think I'm going to get anymore now. I had my taste and it's just not worth it IME- high wise or money wise. Hydromorphone is more bang for the buck.



K-Dub Kid said:


> Only the Neo's are covered through the EAP or through the cancer patient program, just can't remember what its called. The generics will have to be payed for out of pocket, or unless private insurance companies will cover them. Either than, gotta pay up front for generics.



..and good luck getting a Special Exemption. I don't know for a fact, but I'd imagine it's not very easy... and for what? Some lousy Neo's! Meh.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

^ really? Aren't they going for the old prices? Idk... I've had hydromorphs lately. I didn't mind it. But I'd prefer to have my O's.


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

Hey, you know we're not supposed to talk about prices! 
I guess what I mean is that it isn't worth the price for me when HM goes so much further and the oxy high wasn't that good.
It's taking way to much of the oxy to do the trick.
I did 4 40's one after the other (insufflation) when I got them and I couldn't even catch a nod.
Maybe it's just my tolerance...


----------



## HighonLife

^^ we can say yea they are goin for what they used to or are more expensive but its just specifics we cant get into

but dayum this thread constantly has prices come up, 

i dont agree with the price rules but rules is rules n what not. but they honestly BL is flexible i mean you can say i get so n so for the price of a case of beer or what not but for whatever reason they just dont like numbers

yea i would prob go for hydromorph over oxy if the price was right


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

I was trying to be careful. The lines seemed to be rather blurred. You're right- I've never seen a thread were prices have kept creeping back into the convo so much and I've lurked since near the beginning. I disagree with the price rule myself, but can see where the staff are coming from.

In that case, k-dub kid, they were only slightly more that the Neos... perfectly reasonable. I feared we'd get some US style prices up here and it never seemed to happen. YMMV.

HIL- Do you insufflate the HM or whatever else? HM goes much farther by IV although I never do it myself. The BA for HM insufflated is  extremely low (not as bad as oral). I always insufflate everything and still find the HM to do the trick at least as good as oxy's and the legs are very much longer. HM seems less addictive than oxy too. I think most would disagree, but that's my perception.. I suppose those who really like HM are shooting it anyway, so it's really a whole different bag of cats, or something! HAHA
As an aside, these APO oxy's remind me of snorting laundry detergent.. there's just a hint of it I think. Very subtle. It's not a bad thing.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Benjo Diazepine said:


> I was trying to be careful. The lines seemed to be rather blurred. You're right- I've never seen a thread were prices have kept creeping back into the convo so much and I've lurked since near the beginning. I disagree with the price rule myself, but can see where the staff are coming from.
> 
> In that case, k-dub kid, they were only slightly more that the Neos... perfectly reasonable. I feared we'd get some US style prices up here and it never seemed to happen. YMMV.
> 
> HIL- Do you insufflate the HM or whatever else? HM goes much farther by IV although I never do it myself. The BA for HM insufflated is  extremely low (not as bad as oral). I always insufflate everything and still find the HM to do the trick at least as good as oxy's and the legs are very much longer. HM seems less addictive than oxy too. I think most would disagree, but that's my perception.. I suppose those who really like HM are shooting it anyway, so it's really a whole different bag of cats, or something! HAHA
> As an aside, these APO oxy's remind me of snorting laundry detergent.. there's just a hint of it I think. Very subtle. It's not a bad thing.



Man oh man... I wish one of the rules didn't apply for BL. Cuz I would take a ride and visit you LMAO! Still no luck finding the generics in my area... Going nuts lol all I can find is hydromorphs, neo's, and other shit... But the one and only thing I truly want, I can't find. Its starting to get really depressing lol.


----------



## Supeudol

I currently just switched my prescription of HydroMorphContin 24's to the APO Oxycodone CR 60mg's.  Now, the only other generic brand I have tried is Cobalt, and they are not near as good as Apotex.  The Cobalt ones are much harder to chew then the Apotex brand.  Insufflating Oxycodone has NEVER been my thing, I've never gotten a rush from Insufflating Oxycodone.. Oxycodone is meant to be taken Orally, because of its very high Oral B/A - *up to ~87%*.  I just wish they were covered here in Alberta, the generics that is. 

Now I believe Hydromorphone and Oxycodone both have their ups & downs.. Oxycodone has positive effects in a different matter, while Hydromorphone has its positive effects in a different manner.  Hydromorphone is GREAT for intranasal usage since I don't use the needle.  But I wish they would make higher dosages of HydroMorphContin than just the 30's (especially since Hydromorphone's ORAL B/A is *Only ~30-35%*.   Yet, Hydromorphone's Intranasal B/A ranges from about *~51-59%*  Hydromorphone is WAY stronger insufflated compared to insufflated Oxycodone, that's a no brainer right there.

If you are snorting your Oxy, you are just wasting it.  Eat it or chew it.  (Yeah sure it might not give you a "fast" rush, but its effects are much more pronounced when you wait while it kicks in Orally).  I've been doing Opiates for 9 years, mainly Oxycodone & Hydromorphone.   I am not sure which one to stick with, because they both have their positive & negatives.  Hydromorphone taken Orally though, is almost like Taking a few Tylenol 3's.. Thats what pisses me off about Morphine, and Hydromorphone? Why make a pill with such a shitty Oral Bioavailability? 

But anyway, in all my experiences with both, HydroMorphContin with the beads dumped out and crushed up nice and good with a mug on a plate, is much much stronger than snorting Oxycodone.  Another thing I like about Hydromorphone is that it has legs, where Oxycodone doesn't as well.  Then again on the other hand, I can just pop Oxy, whereas the HM I have to crush all the time.   I'm trying to figure out which is best for tapering... Oxycodone is probably best for tapering because of its high B/A. But I think I need a higher dosage to start with to sort of "level me off".  Right now I'm on the APO Oxycodone CR 60's TID (Three times daily). So 180mg of Oxycodone per day.. but i've tended to go over that lately since I first started on them, I think partially because of how intense the Hydromorphone w/d is.


----------



## Supeudol

WMCWMC said:


> Iv been told recently that a bunch of new generics like APO are now available in Canada and are similar to the old formulation CDN 80's that you can crush and snort or swallow to eliminate the time release, as opposed to the OxyNeo formulation that make it impossible to beat the extended release.
> 
> I'm just wondering if this is true or not, I called a couple pharmacies and they seemed to think the new generic formulations are going to be the same as the OxyNeos; impossible to beat the time release.
> 
> Anyone have any information or come across any generic Oxys yet in Canada? If this is true I would like to switch my prescription from the Neos to the old formulation because the Neos make me sick in the morning, they are extremely hard on my stomach.
> 
> Thanks!



Why the hell would you phone up pharmacies and specifically ask if the new generics are going to be impossible to beat the time release?  That's just pure stupidity right there.  Obviously they know you are a drug seeker asking that question right there, and most Pharmacies are not allowed to give information like that out to a random person who just phones in.  That sounds so shady and suspicious.   ^Ah, the joy of the immature teenagers on this site. 8)


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Supeudol, did you have to do a special authorization request form to get switched from HM's to oxy? Cuz I know quite a bit of people that have scripts for long acting opioids and want to switch to the generics. I don't know if it varies from province to province, but I just know it seems to be harder for people in Ontario to get them, in certain areas of the province anyways.


----------



## MrHyde2k

Well i been getting these for the last week, and just got an 80, and ill tell you they are nothing like the old ones, i just snorted an 80 and barely feel anything, and i average a 20 or less a day, i just pop for my back and knee, some days i skip if i can do it. but wanted ot see what they were like and i wasted my money and my pill. Dont know what else to say.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

MrHyde2k said:


> Well i been getting these for the last week, and just got an 80, and ill tell you they are nothing like the old ones, i just snorted an 80 and barely feel anything, and i average a 20 or less a day, i just pop for my back and knee, some days i skip if i can do it. but wanted ot see what they were like and i wasted my money and my pill. Dont know what else to say.


Really? Well that's disappointing... But do you use other opiates? Or? Cuz I've been dying to see these in person.


----------



## HighonLife

Benjo Diazepine said:


> HIL- Do you insufflate the HM or whatever else? HM goes much farther by IV although I never do it myself. The BA for HM insufflated is  extremely low (not as bad as oral). I always insufflate everything and still find the HM to do the trick at least as good as oxy's and the legs are very much longer. HM seems less addictive than oxy too. I think most would disagree, but that's my perception.. I suppose those who really like HM are shooting it anyway, so it's really a whole different bag of cats, or something! HAHA
> As an aside, these APO oxy's remind me of snorting laundry detergent.. there's just a hint of it I think. Very subtle. It's not a bad thing.



just noticed this, i assume you were talkin to me

im a snorter


----------



## Supeudol

The new generics are a lot better than the OxyNEO's, that's for sure. At least APO brand is anyways.. Not sure what other people are talking about.  Also, Hydromorphone is much more addictive than Oxycodone.    Especially if you go from insufflating large amounts of Hydromorphone, and then switch back to Oxycodone.   I am trying to figure out if Oxycodone has a ceiling limit or not, I know hydromorphone doesn't.   But I need to get my tolerance down, and the only way I can see myself getting off opiates is tapering with Oxycodone, the new generics that is.    I have only tried the Cobalt ones, and APO, and APO were far superior.   I'd like to see what PMS is like, although their products are usually subpar compared to Apotex.


----------



## mr. red

Just got my first two generic 80s today. They said OCD 80 on one side and APO on the other. I am on a large amount of Methadone so I barely felt anything but that taste brought back a lot of memories. They're back!@!!!


----------



## karambit

I couldn't get some Oxy CR-80's for a while as the prescribing doctor died, last September   I was on original perdue's for 4 years. I finally was referred to an understanding doctor that continued with my therapy. So back on 80mgs q.i.d of APO's. Just as good, if not better then the original ones by purdue. Apo has quite the reputation for making potent generics and precise delivery systems with no additional additives from the brand names.I dont do insufflation ,so these treat me real well 
 I hope all members can get the fair treatment that they deserve.I can make good reccomendations to clinics and specialists in Ontario, as I work in the medical field.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Well, I'm glad to say that I found some old ones! Some good old CDN's. Bit pricy, but definitely worth it. Can't wait to see how good the generics are. Still really anxious to see if they're as good as everyone's saying, especially the APO's.


----------



## Tiesto

Sorry I don't have the time to read through all 6 pages of this post, but I know it was discussed somewhere.

Question: are the generic APOs being covered by insurance now?  if not, does anyone know when/if they will be?  or can someone point me in the right direction on how to get this answered?


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Tiesto said:


> Sorry I don't have the time to read through all 6 pages of this post, but I know it was discussed somewhere.
> 
> Question: are the generic APOs being covered by insurance now?  if not, does anyone know when/if they will be?  or can someone point me in the right direction on how to get this answered?


My opinion would be that maybe some private insurance will be covering them soon, but definitely not government. I'd look for what companies would be covering them, but I doubt any have started yet. With the media so focused on oxy, its hard to tell what's gonna happen. I just read yesterday that the US will NOT approve any generic OxyContin that uses the old formula, and that generic companies have to make their own abuse deterrent features, and that Canada won't change their policy on that. But personally, I think there's gonna be a huge fight between us and the States because of that decision. Shit better not change, or I'll be pissed. Haven't even gotten to see any of the generics yet, and I'm in southern Ontario.


----------



## Tiesto

K-Dub Kid said:


> My opinion would be that maybe some private insurance will be covering them soon, but definitely not government. I'd look for what companies would be covering them, but I doubt any have started yet. With the media so focused on oxy, its hard to tell what's gonna happen. I just read yesterday that the US will NOT approve any generic OxyContin that uses the old formula, and that generic companies have to make their own abuse deterrent features, and that Canada won't change their policy on that. But personally, I think there's gonna be a huge fight between us and the States because of that decision. Shit better not change, or I'll be pissed. Haven't even gotten to see any of the generics yet, and I'm in southern Ontario.



Yes I'm aware of what the FDA just did too.  But I also did some searching online to find out if the same thing was going to happen in Canada, and what I found was that Canada POSSIBLY wouldn't go that route.  Although this article is a few months old, that what I took from it.  However it's not like this is a for sure thing.

Here's a link to the article if anyone is interested:

http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/11/11/generic-oxycontin/

"In fact, if Health Canada concludes the generic versions of the medicine are biologically equivalent to the already licenced, brand-name original, it has no choice but to approve them, said Richard Gold, a leading intellectual property expert at McGill University."

So yea I hope that they don't fuck around with the generics.  The government needs to start covering that shit because a lot of people I know that have serious chronic pain are complaining about the effectiveness of these stupid Oxy-Neos.  Why you gonna let people suffer?  And if you want to get the generics you have to pay out of your ass since they aren't covered?


Ahhh...sometimes man...sometimes...

What blows my mind too is the fact that they think that "getting rid of the old oxycontin formula" is going to have much of an impact on the problem they are trying to fix.  Do they really think, that people who had illegal access to oxycontin, don't have access to other opiates?  Dilaudids..morphine..percs..fentanyl...etc.  And then of course the main thing that a lot of them switched over to: heroin.

Do they really think this shit through?

Edit: I am also in Southern Ontario


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

HighonLife said:


> just noticed this, i assume you were talkin to me
> 
> im a snorter



I was talking to you. You talking to me? HAHAA High on life, not, High In life. Mea culpa.
So do you agree with what I wrote? Most would say insufflating HM is a major waste. I think snorting oxy is a waste. I never used to.



MrHyde2k said:


> Well i been getting these for the last week, and just got an 80, and ill tell you they are nothing like the old ones, i just snorted an 80 and barely feel anything, and i average a 20 or less a day, i just pop for my back and knee, some days i skip if i can do it. but wanted ot see what they were like and i wasted my money and my pill. Dont know what else to say.



Sadly I agree. I've done it a couple times now and both times it turned out to be a disappointment. I still say it tastes like laundry detergent!


----------



## HighonLife

i know lots of people say snorting hydromorphone is a waste cuz it should be IV'd blah blah blah but if you;re not a needle user then i dont see anything wrong with using your nose. needle uses will think snortin hydromorphone is a waste but i dont use the needle so no i see snorting hydromorphone as a viable option, i love it. 

but maybe i just like to tickle my nose a little too much cuz i understand the whole oral v nasal Oxy arguement but i just prefer to snort oxy too, especially to takin it orally, im impatient, i dont like to wait, it hits nicely n comes up quick compared to oral, the BAs arent set in stone for nasal oxy use some reports show the BA goin pretty close to oral so honestly tho i dont care, everyone has there preference for one reason or another, if you paid for the drugs then use em how u want i guess. i mean i understand why some people wanna pop their oxy orally but i also totally understand why people like snorting it, opioids are nice drugs pretty much however you ingest em

only thing id personally disagree with what you wrote a few posts back is imo snorted oxy has slightly longer legs then snorted HM but maybe thats just me, but most of the time when i was using oxy i used it by itself (well not actually but not with any other opiates msot of the time), when i was gettin alot of hydromorphone regularly it was like my treat id buy myself along with the heroin n became a regular thing cuz the trap house that had the HM was just a few streets from the dope house so it became a regular stop for the most part, cuz mixin a few lines of heroin n hydromorphone was heavenly


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Where's everyone been? No one has posted on here in so long! Lol still haven't seen any generics in my area (Waterloo Region), but have seen old ones around. Too expensive though. Can't believe what I read about the drug lab found in Montreal. Making synthetic coke, desmethyl fentanyl, oxycodone, speed, and a bunch of other shit. The tablet imprints they were using were even more messed (Tim Hortons logo, Facebook logo, and even the old CDNs). Just thought I'd post something since no one else has! Lol.


----------



## kaotic50

The new generic oxy's are available in Ontario. You must ask your doctor for for the "oxycontin" version as a new script or you may be locked into the oxyneo refill trap some docs prefer.. I find the new  apotex oxycontin are exactly the same as the originals. Make sure your MD knows the bad effects you get from the neos because I have heard some MD's are hesitant to switch due to the bad press about the originals. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shy_girl519

K-Dub Kid said:


> Where's everyone been? No one has posted on here in so long! Lol still haven't seen any generics in my area (Waterloo Region), but have seen old ones around. Too expensive though. Can't believe what I read about the drug lab found in Montreal. Making synthetic coke, desmethyl fentanyl, oxycodone, speed, and a bunch of other shit. The tablet imprints they were using were even more messed (Tim Hortons logo, Facebook logo, and even the old CDNs). 	     Just thought I'd post something since no   one else has! Lol.


                                       Im from southern ontario! From a small town called Sarnia an hour away from London and i've came across many they are APO 80s and W80s. The APO look exactly like the old 80s and the w80 is flat, wide, big circle. They both have the same affect anyways. I got really messed up off just a half of one, if it was oxy neos i would of needed 2 or 3 fulls of the 80neos.... The apo80s and w80s i have snorted and tested both which was successful, kinda hard to crush up! I tried smoking them "was not successful" and a friend tried injecting them, kinda successful. The powder from the 80 dont seem to cook, melt in the spoon, just a lil bit does, but u get high... Thats my experience so far! I miss the old 80s and honestly not such a fan with the.new generics.


----------



## Benjo Diazepine

K-Dub Kid said:


> Where's everyone been? No one has posted on here in so long! Lol still haven't seen any generics in my area (Waterloo Region), but have seen old ones around. Too expensive though. Can't believe what I read about the drug lab found in Montreal. Making synthetic coke, desmethyl fentanyl, oxycodone, speed, and a bunch of other shit. The tablet imprints they were using were even more messed (Tim Hortons logo, Facebook logo, and even the old CDNs). Just thought I'd post something since no one else has! Lol.



Any luck yet? I've tried the generics a few more times since my last post. Still thinking the same about them.. meh. Really hard to find though and there doesn't seem to be a lot of demand. I always used to love insufflating oxys but now I can live without them. HM is much better. I had a choice the other day to buy generics or neos when HM wasn't available. I bought the neos.
Hope you found at least a couple just to satisfy your curiosity. I was feeling really bad for you!


----------



## surgeries galore

Its cuz of all the lame junkies that i cant get my old pain meds (OCs) and have to use way more of this new chit that doesnt work nearly as well (OPs)! Im taking up to 3 and 4 times the amount and my stomach is phucked up as well as other shit that never used to bother me!  Ive had over 40 major reconstructive surgeries putting me back together and im phucked using this bunk pain meds cuz the idjuts are all happy go lucky about getting loaded!

Glad you all are having a great time getting loaded while me and others with REAL/LEGIT medical issues are screwed cuz we cant get the meds that worked for us!  I used to use 1-3 40s depending on where i was in surgery schedule and its gone thru the roof and i still hurt!  

And ya ya i know phuck me cuz im saying it like it is!  So all the junkies jump in and bitch like lil bitches! Come on, lets here it big men!  I hope you never have to take this chit for real medical issues cuz believe me there is NO FUN IN TAKING ANY OF THIS SHIT WHEN YOU FEEL LIKE YOUR HEAD HAS EXPLODED, OVER AND OVER AGAIN!

Makes me sick that I cant get meds that actually worked for me cuz of recreational user!! But hey people fight and die so you all can live in a free country! Free to screw chit up for people that are realy tore up and really sick that actually need the meds!  Sound a bit bitter?  Damn right i am!  Glad you all are having a great time gettin loaded cuz i cant get the pain relief i used too especially without trashing the rest of my body! My guts are so phucked up from the OP chit its not even funny!

Party on all you happy kids! Hope you never get tore up and really need pain relief cuz its BUNK!


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Benjo Diazepine said:


> Any luck yet? I've tried the generics a few more times since my last post. Still thinking the same about them.. meh. Really hard to find though and there doesn't seem to be a lot of demand. I always used to love insufflating oxys but now I can live without them. HM is much better. I had a choice the other day to buy generics or neos when HM wasn't available. I bought the neos.
> Hope you found at least a couple just to satisfy your curiosity. I was feeling really bad for you!


Still no luck. Only seen a few old ones, and others. But whatever, when they wanna show up, I'll be ready. Nice to hear from you though!


----------



## K-Dub Kid

surgeries galore said:


> Its cuz of all the lame junkies that i cant get my old pain meds (OCs) and have to use way more of this new chit that doesnt work nearly as well (OPs)! Im taking up to 3 and 4 times the amount and my stomach is phucked up as well as other shit that never used to bother me!  Ive had over 40 major reconstructive surgeries putting me back together and im phucked using this bunk pain meds cuz the idjuts are all happy go lucky about getting loaded!
> 
> Glad you all are having a great time getting loaded while me and others with REAL/LEGIT medical issues are screwed cuz we cant get the meds that worked for us!  I used to use 1-3 40s depending on where i was in surgery schedule and its gone thru the roof and i still hurt!
> 
> And ya ya i know phuck me cuz im saying it like it is!  So all the junkies jump in and bitch like lil bitches! Come on, lets here it big men!  I hope you never have to take this chit for real medical issues cuz believe me there is NO FUN IN TAKING ANY OF THIS SHIT WHEN YOU FEEL LIKE YOUR HEAD HAS EXPLODED, OVER AND OVER AGAIN!
> 
> Makes me sick that I cant get meds that actually worked for me cuz of recreational user!! But hey people fight and die so you all can live in a free country! Free to screw chit up for people that are realy tore up and really sick that actually need the meds!  Sound a bit bitter?  Damn right i am!  Glad you all are having a great time gettin loaded cuz i cant get the pain relief i used too especially without trashing the rest of my body! My guts are so phucked up from the OP chit its not even funny!
> 
> Party on all you happy kids! Hope you never get tore up and really need pain relief cuz its BUNK!


I'm sorry that you're in that position, and that you have to deal with that. I truly am. But this isn't for bitching. I get you're upset, I do, but the junkies wouldn't have the access if people with the scripts weren't supplying. Plus, I'm assuming you're from the States, because you mentioned the OPs. Its not our (Canada's) fault that the FDA stopped generics from coming onto the market. Yes, there are people on this thread that use recreationally, but there are legit patients on here that even speak about using recreationally. I'm not taking anything away from you, because like I said, I understand you're upset, but we aren't the people who you should be venting on, in my opinion. I have chronic pain, but I'm not able to get a script because of the fact my doctor knows about my drug history. I fucked that up myself. But choose better on who you decide to attack on here.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Benjo Diazepine said:


> Any luck yet? I've tried the generics a few more times since my last post. Still thinking the same about them.. meh. Really hard to find though and there doesn't seem to be a lot of demand. I always used to love insufflating oxys but now I can live without them. HM is much better. I had a choice the other day to buy generics or neos when HM wasn't available. I bought the neos.
> Hope you found at least a couple just to satisfy your curiosity. I was feeling really bad for you!


I know its hard to work around the neo's, but what's the best way to get the max out of the neo's?


----------



## bryan21

Has anyone noticed that the new generics seem a lot weaker than the oxycontin brand oxys we used to be able to get in Canada? Ive been getting apo brand generics recently and me and my friends have found just that.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

bryan21 said:


> Has anyone noticed that the new generics seem a lot weaker than the oxycontin brand oxys we used to be able to get in Canada? Ive been getting apo brand generics recently and me and my friends have found just that.


I wish I could throw in an opinion, but I haven't seen ANY. Only seen the old CDN's (which I can't find anymore, again), H, Hydromorphs, Dillies, and neo's. Its a huge piss off, cuz a lot of the time I can't even find hydro's or dillies consistently. I don't really mess with smack, never found it to be of any use to me. Was just a waste of my time, money, and was only a huge disappointment. I just wish I was able to find an opiate that I could actually enjoy and find. Well, oxycodone is my favourite opiate, but can't get any good formulas. Either perks or the neos. Sorry for the rant. Just sick and tired of this shit!


----------



## ChronicallyPained

HighonLife said:


> i wonder if this is only happening in canada or if some new generics are makin an appearance everywhere




This may have been answered already as i haven't gone through the whole thread, but the US government put huge pressure on the Canadian government to stop the making of the generics. Thankfully, FOR ONCE, our government didn't suck US government c--K and said, 'we're allowing the generics'.

I'd like to know why our government doesn't use the same arguments with the US gov. about all the US guns that come here and kill our citizens. There's waaaaaay more death by US gun here, then there will EVER be death by Canadian generic oxycodone CR (controlled release). And thankfully, for once, the Federal CONservative government's Health Minister told the US and the oxy obsessed Ontario Health Minister that she would approve the sale of generics, whether the US or Ontario likes it or not. Deb Mathews, who is a chronic pain patient's worst nightmare and who has no business in the health portfolio, since she claimed 4-500 deaths per year in Ontario via oxycontin, when the highest estimate was 140 deaths. (and most of those deaths only had oxy in their system and wasn't necessarily the cause of death....nice manipulation of the numbers Minister Deb Mathews). Why doesn't she site the number of gun deaths in one city alone was 89. Why doesn't she tally up all the provincial number of gun deaths, when 99% of the guns come from the states.........OH NO.....she'd rather fuck with pain patients. Just open more accessible drug hab centres, if you're "so concerned". 

Sorry, for the rant, but I HATE our "Liberal".....I mean Fiberal Ontario government. They make the lives of the disabled MISERABLE. .....not to mention, they want to cut our benefits by a third, while they continue to delist all the medications that help many of us in chronic pain.

Sorry for the pre-rant, but yes......after much, far too much debate, the feds over ruled the whining of Ontario HealthMinister Deb Mathews, who tried to block the distribution of the generics (evil witch who doesn't understand chronic pain) and allowed for 6 companies to approve generics. I never thought I would thank the CONservative feds....but there ya go. 

I just got switched yesterday, from the NEOs and the generics are FAR FAR better. No icky gel. My dose had to be upped on NEOs. And I'm super glad it's staying the same dose on the generics. Because they are stronger and work much better. I had my first real deep sleep in weeks last night, because my pain wasn't keeping me up. It was great. Sleep is so important when you have chronic pain. And I hadn't slept more than 30 minutes at a time. Waking up all the time and taking another 1.5 hrs to go back to sleep. Only to wake up after another half hour. Last night I had 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep. And that's good for me. Not optimal, but certainly better than half hour intervals.


----------



## BustedUpBoarder

Just got some 60mg generic apotex oxycodone. Coating comes off easy , and crushes up beautifully. Just like the original oxycontin. Damn lovely


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet

Wow I took me an incredible amount of attempts to register properly and get the questions right lol.

I've been a lurker for quite some time about various inquiries but had to register and post because I just went through this entire thread without seeing the consensus on which generic they like better!? 

I've rarely used opiates as a teenager, began more as an adult as my drug of choice (i can't stand cocaine/MDMA) along with pot and scripted adderall.

In the past 6 months opiate use from casual to pretty regularly (although I stick mostly to Percocet and Supeudol 20s) 

Never felt any withdrawl symptons except low back pain (although my tolerance lies around 40/mg before I start to nod out which i DO NOT like). 

Turns out that low back pain was coming from some pretty nasty inflammation and herniation of lower lumbar discs. 

Anywho I recently (past 2 weeks) sold my soul to the devil, the most regularly available and cost effective way for the nasty stabbing sensation in my low back is OC 40s, generics

I CALL THEM LEMONS, or Lemones (shout out to MTL!)

**WHICH DO U PREFER AND WHY??***

Ive only ran into Apotex and CDN but CDNS are considered far superior around my parts and are quite a bit more expensive than APOs.

I like the softness of the APOs easier to cut up (I'll usually cut into 1/4s, do a line, eat a chunk) CDNS were hard as a rock. 

Have some CDNS on the way though I only tried a bit of those. What's your preference????


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Supeudol said:


> The new oxy generics will be covered sooner or later. It won't be long since they are already generic companies
> Making the Oxycodone CR. I'm currently on HydromorphComtin, but I wish they came in higher doses.  Intranasal use is the strongest next to IV when it comes to Hydromorphone. Well actually SC would be second strongest from IV, And Intranansal - third. SC =(subcutaneous).



They are definitely covered in Quebec, just walked home with a script for 60 10's (my pain issues aren't too hardcore...) by APO, and they are as described and if you google image search them you'll see them, also in other threads around here I've seen pics of the 80's by APO and they are exactly as described.

I just crushed and ate 5 10's....my jaw doesn't hurt anymore and I have a huge smile on my face.

And just for posterity...



HighonLife said:


> pretty sure there arent many words of insult that make some sound stupider then callin someone a goof



It's a pretty common insult in the prairies part of canada, alberta, manitoba and the empty rectangle in between with a name I don't feel like typing. Propagandhi's singer and guitarist which are from Winnipeg often call people goofs, even in their songs, the best time is when it was directed to fat mike...cos it really fits the bill.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

MrHyde2k said:


> Well i been getting these for the last week, and just got an 80, and ill tell you they are nothing like the old ones, i just snorted an 80 and barely feel anything, and i average a 20 or less a day, i just pop for my back and knee, some days i skip if i can do it. but wanted ot see what they were like and i wasted my money and my pill. Dont know what else to say.



Troll post, most obviously, I never read people's post(s) ? when they pop out of nowhere with their 1 post to disagree with everyone else.



ExileOnMainStreet said:


> Anywho I recently (past 2 weeks) sold my soul to the devil, the most regularly available and cost effective way for the nasty stabbing sensation in my low back is OC 40s, generics
> 
> I CALL THEM LEMONS, or Lemones (shout out to MTL!)
> 
> **WHICH DO U PREFER AND WHY??***
> 
> Ive only ran into Apotex and CDN but CDNS are considered far superior around my parts and are quite a bit more expensive than APOs.
> 
> I like the softness of the APOs easier to cut up (I'll usually cut into 1/4s, do a line, eat a chunk) CDNS were hard as a rock.
> 
> Have some CDNS on the way though I only tried a bit of those. What's your preference????



Hey bro from MTL  You can still get CDN's ? those things were discontinued more than 1 and a half year ago. I'm happy with my 10mg APO-Oxycodone CR's, I have seen Pharmasciences with a P and the dosage in the back ( a 60) but my friend had 1 and one only so I understand I couldn't get it. CDN's sure were the bomb and we mostly got OxyNeo because of that cunt of a health minister in Ontario. There never was any fuss about Oxycontin in Quebec that's for sure. Although HM Contin and Dilaudid is too used a lot more indeed.

My only question is when the oxycontins disappeared and people were waiting for ...eww.. Neos, why didn't they use some Oxy IR's or Supeudols (same shit, different manufacturer)...sure they only go up to 20mg but those white footballs were my favourite opiate pills for a long time, i've used a lot of them at first when oxycontin disappeared.


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> Troll post, most obviously, I never read people's post(s) ? when they pop out of nowhere with their 1 post to disagree with everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro from MTL  You can still get CDN's ? those things were discontinued more than 1 and a half year ago. I'm happy with my 10mg APO-Oxycodone CR's, I have seen Pharmasciences with a P and the dosage in the back ( a 60) but my friend had 1 and one only so I understand I couldn't get it. CDN's sure were the bomb and we mostly got OxyNeo because of that cunt of a health minister in Ontario. There never was any fuss about Oxycontin in Quebec that's for sure. Although HM Contin and Dilaudid is too used a lot more indeed.
> 
> My only question is when the oxycontins disappeared and people were waiting for ...eww.. Neos, why didn't they use some Oxy IR's or Supeudols (same shit, different manufacturer)...sure they only go up to 20mg but those white footballs were my favourite opiate pills for a long time, i've used a lot of them at first when oxycontin disappeared.



Im sorry my guy calls them CDNS because they're most like the old ones, they're the WP40s, or WP80s
WAY Better than Apotex, notable differences in size and strength
Apotex is more fluffy and soft, the Coblalt WP40s are rock hard 
Im not sure how to tell your DR to switch manufacturers? Ive heard of people switching from Neos to a generic and getting P40s which is another
Havent tried any other, not a fan of APO, i sometimes get nauseous and dizzy, alot of cheap junk fillers


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

ExileOnMainStreet said:


> Im sorry my guy calls them CDNS because they're most like the old ones, they're the WP40s, or WP80s
> WAY Better than Apotex, notable differences in size and strength
> Apotex is more fluffy and soft, the Coblalt WP40s are rock hard
> Im not sure how to tell your DR to switch manufacturers? Ive heard of people switching from Neos to a generic and getting P40s which is another
> Havent tried any other, not a fan of APO, i sometimes get nauseous and dizzy, alot of cheap junk fillers



I've never seen cobalt brand generics here, what is their usual logo ? I got medication in my life that started this way when generic : PMS-x, Teva-x, Apo-x, Jamp-x, Novo-x. Never seen other generic brand in my part of canada (Qc).


----------



## luckyshot04

A few of the above mentioned versions have made their way to my state.  I know they are Canadian because of two obvious reasons (before I could look them up):  1.  No one in the good 'ol USA can manufacture these suckers 2.  Looked just like the ol oc's, a little different.

I would hope by now, most people way up north have had their fill.  I really can't be a good judge because Opana is my thing and the strength is really no comparison.  After doing these for so long, I don't get the same feel I used to.  But they are easy to mess with and do your thing (whatever your ROA) and the price wasn't crazy.  I was just so glad to see them a few months ago, but I still will take Opana any day of the week.


----------



## cdnguy89

K-Dub Kid said:


> Strong words, but something I strongly believe lol. I really enjoyed smoking them, and it definitely wasn't placebo. Yes it did provide some form of a rush, I don't exactly know how to explain it, it was just nice. I know a lot of people don't think of it being a good ROA, but it really depends on the person. Somedays, I'd just rail, others I'd smoke, or both. But I get what you mean about the whole Micky Dee's idea. I hope its not like that for me when I find some. Cuz man... Just to feel that drip again would be amazing, and to be able to have a toke... Mmmmmm lmao. Talking to you about this more and more makes me so jealous, especially since we're practically neighbours! Lol.


I agree with you britt, smoking was the bomb. Everyone was sniffing but i enjoyed smoking so much better. I just tried the apo and it does not come close to the old cdns. Ill sniff one in a bit and see how it is. These generics are all over now. Im in windsor.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

cdnguy89 said:


> I agree with you britt, smoking was the bomb. Everyone was sniffing but i enjoyed smoking so much better. I just tried the apo and it does not come close to the old cdns. Ill sniff one in a bit and see how it is. These generics are all over now. Im in windsor.


Sorry, not trying to be rude, but my name isn't Britt, nor am I a woman lmao. But yeah, atleast someone else knows how good smokin' em was. But they don't come close eh? That's disappointing... And I still haven't seen any in KW. Not a single one. Only the regular shit (H, Neo's, Dillies, HydroMorphs, etc.)


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Smoking CDN's or any other form of oxycodone...(You guys should try smoking Oxy IR's/Supeudols at least they are IR)....lol.

I put my hands on 10 60mg PMS-Oxycodone CR...those are not injectable but I don't care, I would have never shot up had they not discontinued OC's before and all I could get was Dilaudid. I just chew them and get all the IR goodness like in the old days, same damn thing. You could eat 3 20mg Supeudols and it would be the same as one of those chewed.


----------



## oxymaster

Just picked up new Apo 80 mg Oxy's. Going to try them out now to see if any good or not! Will let you know.

I still see a lot of old OC 80's CDN on the street in Ottawa area, but they are 70 bucks each..lol


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> I've never seen cobalt brand generics here, what is their usual logo ? I got medication in my life that started this way when generic : PMS-x, Teva-x, Apo-x, Jamp-x, Novo-x. Never seen other generic brand in my part of canada (Qc).



i must be confused, what manufacturer has (WP-40 or WP 80) on one side and OXY CR on the other??
Biggest difference being size, the greens are commonly referred to as pancakes.

APO says OCD 20/40/80.

Only two kinds ive come across. I still feel that good old Purdue Neos are the best for pain. If my backs really bad I go for the red 60. That bitch doesnt play games.

My doc has me on 15 Oxy 20 CRs a week. My script is repeated for the entire month which I go in and see him again.

I was so pumped that I could switch to generic and get rid of the neos and actually have coverage, but honestly the APO 20s are a joke, more like tylenol 3s.

I don't know how to go about asking the pharmacist if they carry another manufacturer. 

Apotex OXY CRs are *TERRIBLE* i would rather be at work in tears with shooting sensations running through my lower lumbar region than take anything that Apotex makes.


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet

cdnguy89 said:


> I agree with you britt, smoking was the bomb. Everyone was sniffing but i enjoyed smoking so much better. I just tried the apo and it does not come close to the old cdns. Ill sniff one in a bit and see how it is. These generics are all over now.* Im in windsor*.



As am I.


----------



## roscodavid

Yes he generics are out, I'm in Calgary and I just got my script changed from supedol 20mg (oxycodone 20mg IR) to apo 20mg oxycodone CR. And I'm not sure what the other guy was talking about saying the apos were soft......NOT TRUE. Mine are rock hard and smaller than the neos were. And indeed, they work GREAT!!  And I was quite shocked that I got to keep the rest of my 20mg IRs, just over 300 of them


----------



## lman_15

So are these new generic oxy's going to be in Canada permanently? They can be smoked? Snorted? Shot Up? Which manufacturers make them and what are the imprints on the pills? As well as what mg?  What is this about them not hitting as hard?


----------



## roscodavid

*yes as far as i know*



lman_15 said:


> So are these new generic oxy's going to be in Canada permanently? They can be smoked? Snorted? Shot Up? Which manufacturers make them and what are the imprints on the pills? As well as what mg?  What is this about them not hitting as hard?



Yes I'm pretty sure they are here to stay. I'm positive they can be snorted, smoked or shot up, I've snorted a couple and see absolutely no difference from the original oc's. There are supposedly 6 companies making them, but at my pharmacy I had the choice between apo and co. Mine have apo on one side and ocd 20 on the other and they are pink. And the 10mg are the same but white and half the size. I take 14 of the 20s and 1 of the 10s per day. This brand comes in 10, 20, 30, 40, 60 and 80. And again they are identical to the old school oc's.


----------



## roscodavid

lman_15 said:


> So are these new generic oxy's going to be in Canada permanently? They can be smoked? Snorted? Shot Up? Which manufacturers make them and what are the imprints on the pills? As well as what mg?  What is this about them not hitting as hard?



I believe they aren't hitting as hard because they are still very difficult to get. And most pharmacy's don't want to stock them. Doctors are for the most part are I think scared to switch people back from the neos. I'm the only person I know of that gets them, and I just started getting them a week and a half ago. I have a friend who was able to get them but for a crazy price. I think next year you will start to see more of them. But as for right now, they seem to be very rare!


----------



## K-Dub Kid

I truly hope that they're here to stay. Even though I haven't had any yet, I'm still extremely eager to try them. One person in my area (Waterloo Region) has heard of them. But I would imagine that doctors would refuse to presribe them consistently like the old ones were. Can only hope that they'll stay, because Leona Aglukkaq stepped down from Minister of Health. The US is expecting to meet with the new Minister to see if she can change the legislation on the generics to make them with safe guards for making abuse harder. If things change, that would be pretty disappointing for everyone, especially patients that actually need them.


----------



## bigshot1990

anyone seen any in the southeast u.s. yet?


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

I doubt you'll see any in the US other than Michigan/northeast/washington state, as most people  have problems having it. My aunt who has a legit script and had her 60's changed to the generics had to have the pharmacy order them, in fact I called to ask for her as she wouldn't want to be singled out but the lady pharmacist was super candid and had no problem : "we just need to order them, they are pretty new!" She got the PMS, with the big P. I took one, crushed and parachuted cos snorting and IV'ing oxycodone is lol. Other than OxyFast solution anyway.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

ExileOnMainStreet said:


> i must be confused, what manufacturer has (WP-40 or WP 80) on one side and OXY CR on the other??
> Biggest difference being size, the greens are commonly referred to as pancakes.
> 
> APO says OCD 20/40/80.
> 
> Only two kinds ive come across. I still feel that good old Purdue Neos are the best for pain. If my backs really bad I go for the red 60. That bitch doesnt play games.
> 
> My doc has me on 15 Oxy 20 CRs a week. My script is repeated for the entire month which I go in and see him again.
> 
> I was so pumped that I could switch to generic and get rid of the neos and actually have coverage, but honestly the APO 20s are a joke, more like tylenol 3s.
> 
> I don't know how to go about asking the pharmacist if they carry another manufacturer.
> 
> Apotex OXY CRs are *TERRIBLE* i would rather be at work in tears with shooting sensations running through my lower lumbar region than take anything that Apotex makes.



You're probably working for Purdue....

What I meant is that on the pill bottles it will say PMS-Oxycodone CR 30mg let's say. And these companies have logos, apotex's logo is rarely on their pills other than writing APO on one side but PMS and cobalt usually are there without exception, PMS used to write PMS, now it's that stylized p, cobalt have a kind of pacman looking c etc. Novo-x usually has a big N on one side etc.


----------



## dimethroxy

I'm close to the montreal region and have got my hands on two kind of generic 20mg. The Apo-OCD (white) and another brand with a P (pink) on one side and 20 on the back. Anyone know what those "P" brand are? OxyNEO are quite common too.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

PMS, I just said it ffs.


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet

Im not sure how anyone can vouch for APO in this scenario

Apo 20s - not really noticeable
Apos 40s - noticeable but not a deal breaker
Apo - 80s - no fucking thank you.

The W40 kind whether it be colbalt or whatever manufacturer is making them are noticebly harder, cannot be shaved with a hose clamp easily where as the APOS just carve right off with a knife no clamp needed.


A couple posters back traded in his 20mg Supedol for the pinks? Why in the name of fuck would you do that!? I find Supeudol to be the hardest hitting out there.

Honestly I think the APO 20s are so dog shit i traded for some old fashioned Neos. 
Purdue Pharma has the most potent IMO, and I eat my opiates so this gets me the most bang for my buck considering people can't give neos away.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

ExileOnMainStreet said:


> Im not sure how anyone can vouch for APO in this scenario
> Honestly I think the APO 20s are so dog shit i traded for some old fashioned Neos.
> Purdue Pharma has the most potent IMO, and I eat my opiates so this gets me the most bang for my buck considering people can't give neos away.




Hahahahahahha...oh wait you're serious.............try snorting some of those apo 20's maybe? i know it has less BA but what you're saying makes zero sense....Apotex are the largest generic medication company in canada, by far, and they  wouldn't ruin their reputation on something sketch like being the first ones to jump on the oppurtunity to make generic oxycodone CR.

yeah W is Cobalt...it's not their logo, but it's the imprint on their oxys.


----------



## K-Dub Kid

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> Hahahahahahha...oh wait you're serious.............try snorting some of those apo 20's maybe? i know it has less BA but what you're saying makes zero sense....Apotex are the largest generic medication company in canada, by far, and they  wouldn't ruin their reputation on something sketch like being the first ones to jump on the oppurtunity to make generic oxycodone CR.
> 
> yeah W is Cobalt...it's not their logo, but it's the imprint on their oxys.



The W actually stands for Watson, because Cobalt is a subsidiary of Watson. But yeah, I don't see how someone would choose neo's over generics. The neo's are gross and don't do shit for me.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Interesting, had no idea the famous makers of generic vicodin (hydrocodone is ultra rare here, can be scripted as Hycodan....but almost always as syrup, at least it's pure..) actually owned a canadian generic company like that.

Something funny...my pharmacy when it serves Cobalt brand generics does not add a Co- before it, like I know others do. Cobalt is much more rare than apotex, pharmascience, novo-pharms, teva (goddamn jews closed their factory in Montreal, I get mad whenever handed Teva material...also, that's one less job avenue for me). I imagine none of the rest of Canada gets anything by Pro-x (Prodoc) as this is the homebrand of the largest pharmacy chain here, Jean Coutu (in Qc).


----------



## K-Dub Kid

Well, I'm looking at this as bad news. Since the US can't shut up about us having old formulated generics, our new Health Minister, Cunt-face Rona Ambrose, is looking into either possibly outlawing generic oxy's or finding another solution, just as she did for the new Opioid treatment that Health Canada approved. She barred that down, and now she's looking to fuck with the generics. I wish Leona Aglukkaq had more time to be the Federal Minister of Health. This is just complete bullshit. The Conservatives are just completely ruining treatment. Surprisingly enough, the previous health minister was conservative as well, but everyone hated her decisions. But I agree with what she said before she stepped down, scientists and medical experts should be deciding what's safe and effective, not politicians. Cuz look what's happening, NOTHING. Can't wait for the next election, NDP knows what they're doing, hope they squash the Cons. And that's exactly what they are, Con Artists.


----------



## Back2WhereIStarted

I've been taking the Apo 40s (perscribed) for about 5 months now. They're just as good as the original ones in my opinion but I hate the fact that they're not covered and I have to pay for them. I also take ir 10s which are covered. The neos were covered as well when I was switched to them but they suck. What I don't understand is why are the irs and neos are covered but the generic Apos aren't. Same drug but different rules. I don't get it. On the upside the Apos are about 1/2 the cost of the original crs but it still pisses me off that I have to pay at all.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^That's crazy, how do they justify covering the brand name Neos but not the generic Apos?  

Like the whole damn OxyContin fiasco has been a conspiracy from the start.. I don't know who benefits though?
Maybe it's just an epic example of inbred craziness in the pharmaceutical world, played out along with the proliferation of the internet.


----------



## Ranchlands

finnaly came acroos some of the generics in so ab .decent price 40s are like a 12 or 15 of good beer . they seem to be more abbundant but some people are chargin old prices after they discoinued tthem still .so it depends who ya know. h market seems to picking up round here as albeilt still pricey and it is pretty buffed by the time it makes it here ussualy but you might luck oyut and find quality for cheap. well see how these markets pick up as opiates are not a DOC round these parts everyone is ito stims so well see. took a long time to find these connects tho my advice is dont give up keep askin around eventyua;lly you will find somthing


----------



## Ranchlands

K-Dub Kid said:


> , scientists and medical experts should be deciding what's safe and effective, not politicians. Cuz look what's happening, NOTHING. Can't wait for the next election, NDP knows what they're doing, hope they squash the Cons. And that's exactly what they are, Con Artists.



Spot on plus 1 and hero cookie for you!


----------



## H4rdC0r3

Im hoping someone can help me.  Im in Toronto and someone just gave me two pills last night and said that they are new oxy 80's.  They are caps with nb on a green background the same colour as the old cdn's and they have a 1 on the white side of the cap.  I think i got ripped off, but I didnt pay anything for them so it doesnt really make sense.  I took one last night and one this morning.  Ive been smoking fentanyl too so its hard to tell if I am getting anything from the pills but dont believe so.  Has anyone heard of new generics?


----------



## hopps_a

All of the generics in Canada are tablets not capsules. So what ever they are they are not generic oxy.


----------



## lokii187

Around London, On... Usually a gold mine of hydros, dillys and of course oxys. Mostly APO and CR, but the old CDNs have been known to pop up here and there. Not allowed


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Felonious Monk said:


> ^That's crazy, how do they justify covering the brand name Neos but not the generic Apos?
> 
> Like the whole damn OxyContin fiasco has been a conspiracy from the start.. I don't know who benefits though?
> Maybe it's just an epic example of inbred craziness in the pharmaceutical world, played out along with the proliferation of the internet.



These days conspiracies aren't theories but just ongoing plots.

It's worth nothing the Neos weren't covered either in the province that caused all the oxy hysteria : Ontario, not sure what the status of it is now there.

I've had some PMS(Pharmascience, a potential future employer of mine heh) 60's and they were indeed perfect like them old cdn's recently. I "relapsed", I don't really count not taking suboxone for 3 days (thus saving them) since I randomly encounter opiates. I severed all contacts with my old pharmy dealers when I got on methadone last year. Even if I owed them money. Fuck them, especially the one whom I owed  money to, who was a quasi-senile old construction worker (hence the tons of hydromorphcontins 30's, dillies 4's and 8's, oxys....even seen him eat HMC's 30's while wearing 2 fent patches) who would randomly forget and or change his prices. Like any fucking dealer of his kind, he raised prices of his dillies, which is what I was the most after, after giving me 'preferential" treatment for a couple years. More like not minding me getting hooked the fuck up. He doesn't have to shoot up anything when he can just eat 4 HMC 30's from 180 a month jars.

Sorry for the rant, grapefruit (actual grapefruits, eaten a couple) before eating xanax really fucking works and I'm disinhibiteeddd.


----------



## BustedUpBoarder

Hey "Ranchlands", are you actually in Calgary buddy. I grew up in Ranchlands and still there. BTW I just got the apotex 60mg oxy cr. I love em. Just like the old. Love that taste


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

My friend broke his knee snowboarding and has 90 80mg APO-Oxycodone CR's a month since 3 months, the way he broke it is sickening. Think Tuco on the skaters in Better Call Saul...


----------



## madog69

*Price discussion is not allowed.*

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...ines-for-the-forum-Please-read-before-posting


----------



## madog69

Sorry about mentioning price but I'm trying to see how much cheaper they are..I don't have coverage and payoutf pocket.so if its a lower price my doctor will switch me over..the oxyneo price is killing me


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

madog69 said:


> Sorry about mentioning price but I'm trying to see how much cheaper they are..I don't have coverage and payoutf pocket.so if its a lower price my doctor will switch me over..the oxyneo price is killing me



Talk to your doctor about this.


----------

